# Hiding off-topic from unregistered users



## Null (Dec 16, 2019)

TL;DR: A&H destroyed our SEO.






We experienced a huge growth this  year and it died in September. We are now below impressions for this time last year. Threads I would expect to see on the first page of my favorite engine, 'Bing', are now on the 3rd.





I was dying to figure out what happened here to hurt the site. I thought it was the hack, but it was about 2 weeks after. I discovered it was this.






						State of the Board
					

Articles & Happenings is the third attempt at a news board on the Kiwi Farms. It is a cursed place. Every moderator who has been assigned here has resigned within a year. During 2016, the political crossfire was so bad it spread to different boards and culminated in me banning American news...




					kiwifarms.net
				




I introduced a copypasta rule for A&H and immediately after our general pagerank tanked and never stopped tanking. Someone showed me this:








						Effects of Plagiarism | How Plagiarism Affects Your SEO?
					

Sometimes the content you are cloning has already been copied from somewhere else and may have been rephrased as well. Plagiarismdetector.net




					plagiarismdetector.net
				




Essentially, 'Bing' thinks we're artificially inflating our page value by posting articles. To improve the health of the site's on-topic prominence, I am removing all off-topic boards from it.

Some search engines have decided to ignore robots.txt in regards to what pages to index. If it can see a page, it will index it. The only way to really address this is to make all guests not able to see what I don't want them to.

If you are a guest who wants to view off-topic, for now, make an account. Use a protonmail email and register with Tor if you're paranoid.

I'll be monitoring this siduation closely.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Dec 16, 2019)

Shoutout to my man @BILLY MAYS.


----------



## Spiteful Crow (Dec 16, 2019)

Sorry Nool


----------



## Sanshain (Dec 16, 2019)

> I'll be monitoring this siduation closely.



HEY NULL, YOU MADE A SPELLING ERROR. YOU REMEMBER WHEN WE DIDN'T TELL YOU THE LAST TIME YOU MADE A SPELLING ERROR? WE'RE NOW MAKING SURE YOU KNOW YOU MADE A SPELLING ERROR. JUST SO YOU KNOW WE ACTUALLY DO LOVE YOU AND CARE WHEN YOU MAKE MISTAKES FOR THE QUALITY OF THE SITE AND ALL THAT. THEREFORE, YOU MADE A SPELLING ERROR. JUST FYI.

oh god i hope he didnt make that intentionally


----------



## Elric of Melnibone (Dec 16, 2019)

So whats it like having a search engine call you an unoriginal faggot?  In all seriousness though this was an interesting read.  Sometimes SEO has very weird pitfalls in it, and attempting to prevent plagiarism seems to be one of those that the average person would never really think about.


----------



## HarveyMC (Dec 16, 2019)

So what you're saying is that these cows who want to fuck over the site shouldn't be DDOS'ing us or sending DMCAs, but posting articles to tank our reach?


----------



## Cool kitties club (Dec 16, 2019)

Good unregistered users do not deserve rights


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Dec 16, 2019)

> If you are a guest who wants to view off-topic


crazy thought, but isn't people generally more interested in "on-topic" discussion (ie. eccentric individuals and communities on the Internet)?

What's the point of inviting people to see "off-topic"?


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Dec 16, 2019)

Seems like a temporary thing, especially since A&H had presumably existed long before without such SEO issues.


----------



## Null (Dec 16, 2019)

BILLY MAYS said:


> What's the point of inviting people to see "off-topic"?


There are people who read both.



Iwasamwillbe said:


> Seems like a temporary thing, especially since A&H had presumably existed long before without such SEO issues.


Not at such a size.


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Dec 16, 2019)

Why hide all off topic why not just A&H?


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 16, 2019)

A&H posters confirmed as the niggers of the site. Say it ain't so


----------



## YayLasagna (Dec 16, 2019)

Alternatively we could also give A&H the death action of dying.


----------



## Null (Dec 16, 2019)

Ilackcreativity said:


> Why hide all off topic why not just A&H?


In general, search engines have a quota. They refuse to browse hundreds of thousands of pages a day. By pruning off-topic areas, the bots see only what I really want them focusing on, and promoting that.


----------



## Banditotron (Dec 16, 2019)

You A&H bastards made me log in for the first time in years. Now how am I gonna resist shitposting?

Edit: Although actually its probably a good call. Wanting to maintain SEO is an understandable concern, and I'd be lying if i said we needed more retarded guests being tempted to make accounts to post in the knock-off /pol/ that is A&H.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Dec 16, 2019)

Banditotron said:


> You A&H bastards made me log in for the first time in years. Now how am I gonna resist shitposting?


Why would you resist shitposting?


----------



## A Logging Company (Dec 16, 2019)

But if people can't see A&H, how will they be able to effectively blame the Jews for everything wrong in their life?


----------



## JongleJingle (Dec 16, 2019)

Newfag here, decided to do my part after years of lurking. Gotta say Null, it was a wise choice to lock off-topic from folks that DON'T actually have an account here. Blocks off those asshats that might do the site harm AND forces insecure shitheads like me to grow a pair and join up. 

Although I will say my choice was also influenced by being unable to view the salt in A&H. It's fucking addicting, send help please.


----------



## BONE_Buddy (Dec 16, 2019)

Making me log in to get my fix? How Absolutely dare you sir!!!


All kidding aside, I am sure that you are making the right decision. Hopefully we can get a better fix in the future, but you are explaining well what must be done and why you are doing it. So I support the move for what little that is worth.


----------



## Unog (Dec 16, 2019)

@Null would it be possible to track how many users create an account to view the off-topic boards due to this? It'd be interesting to know how many people this motivates into finally making an account on the site.


----------



## Hecate (Dec 16, 2019)

JongleJingle said:


> Newfag here, decided to do my part after years of lurking. Gotta say Null, it was a wise choice to lock off-topic from folks that DON'T actually have an account here. Blocks off those asshats that might do the site harm AND forces insecure shitheads like me to grow a pair and join up.
> 
> Although I will say my choice was also influenced by being unable to view the salt in A&H. It's fucking addicting, send help please.



asshats like you? signing up doesn't stop anyone who wants to shit up the site, it takes less then 5 minutes to create a throwaway email and account.

you got some weird superiority complex from signing up on a website lol


more related to the topic, I wasn't aware of the plagiarism detection in search engines. I have had instances where I went down a rabbit whole of trying to find where some articles originally came from, and I've seen whole sections of articles lifted by large news sites, so it must be a matter of traffic that helps control it


----------



## Weebsperg (Dec 16, 2019)

Damn you null, I've been lurking for a long time how dare you make me make an account to look at funny pictures and laugh at funny news articles


----------



## JongleJingle (Dec 16, 2019)

Hecate said:


> asshats like you? signing up doesn't stop anyone who wants to shit up the site, it takes less then 5 minutes to create a throwaway email and account.
> 
> you got some weird superiority complex from signing up on a website lol


True, just thought of that. We might want to follow Unog's idea as to weather the hordes of potential trolls and the like.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Dec 16, 2019)

Delete Star Wars thread. The largest offtopic thread. Over 20.000 posts sperging about children toys and theme parks. Lots of pedophiles there too since any adult obsessively analyzing theme parks for children is obviously a pedo


----------



## Brundlefly (Dec 16, 2019)

Unog said:


> @Null would it be possible to track how many users create an account to view the off-topic boards due to this? It'd be interesting to know how many people this motivates into finally making an account on the site.



I feel like this would turn up a lot of Corbin socks.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Dec 16, 2019)

Oskar Dirlewanger said:


> Lots of pedophiles there too since any adult obsessively analyzing theme parks for children is obviously a pedo


That sounds like some pretty wild projection there.


----------



## Unog (Dec 16, 2019)

Corm said:


> I feel like this would turn up a lot of Corbin socks.



Well yeah I'd assume there's a 20-50 account margin of error for all of his socks.


JongleJingle said:


> True, just thought of that. We might want to follow Unog's idea as to weather the hordes of potential trolls and the like.



Idk what you got from my post, I've just kind of wondered how many people would make an account if this exact thing happened for a while now.


----------



## Meth Kennedy (Dec 16, 2019)

Unog said:


> Well yeah I'd assume there's a 20-50 account margin of error for all of his socks.
> 
> 
> Idk what you got from my post, I've just kind of wondered how many people would make an account if this exact thing happened for a while now.


Hello.

I liked your old avatar more than I like this one.


----------



## Regu (Dec 16, 2019)

Well that's a minor pain in the ass, I often browse A&H on my phone logged off simply because I haven't ever logged on on it.

just checking that one plagiarism site, what a bunch of fags that sniff their own farts.


----------



## vdnb6 (Dec 16, 2019)

Damn, this kinda sucks. I’ve been using the multimedia subforum to do all my reporting on cows from a certain website, and I know that quite a few people read the thread. If possible, I’d also be happy if A&H was the only thing hidden.


----------



## registered 2 hide avatars (Dec 16, 2019)

As someone who does not enjoy being logged in, I disapprove of this change. Just have people stop copypasting articles. Seriously, even with this change, the state of some OPs is terrible, literally copypasting huge chunks of the website that have nothing to do with the article in question, even the advertisements! Simply have people paste a link to the archived version of the article, instead of pasting the text, and you'll solve both problems at once.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Dec 16, 2019)

Imma gonna Admin fag PL fer a minute here. Registered and PAYING users should have rights to forums threads that the general public does not. I've always had forums that the general public could not see and couldn't be archived in searches by bots. Site hits reflected this traffic, but there were zero search results for any of it with Google, Yahoo, Bing, whodafuck ever. 

This is not necessarily a bad thing. Some shit should be kept in house amongst family. Does this apply to A&H? Possibly, in the sense that it could be _leveraged_ to make it something users would actually register for and pay for the privilege of using.

Totally your call, but I consider A&H one of the biggest draws to this forum. Cows are fun, but I can only take so much of AL or JV tard cum before I want to put my Sig up against my skull.


----------



## Spunt (Dec 16, 2019)

So Null is one of the people who uses Bing. I wonder who the other one is?


----------



## Fareal (Dec 16, 2019)

A&H ruins everything again, brethren


----------



## Immortal Technique (Dec 16, 2019)

If you're interested in metrics based on what other websites do; pay attention to this sites Amberlynn section and WingsOfRedemption thread, as reddit just banned their subreddits.


----------



## Drive-by punster (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice catch. KF admin = best admin


----------



## Xenomorph (Dec 16, 2019)

All you lurkers who had to finally log in are going to get ass whacks from me, possible impregnations with my mouth.
Line up, scum!


----------



## Give Her The D (Dec 16, 2019)

Fareal said:


> A&H ruins everything again, brethren



Careful about saying that, you're bound to get them riled up.

I'd say a good part of it's A&H, probably. A lot of people I talk to online who knew about the Farms years prior say they don't join specifically because of that section, that their impression is that's why there's so much cancerous shit on the site. I just ignore A&H in general now, but I'd imagine the whole A&H thinking turns people away in general.


----------



## Fishious Rend (Dec 16, 2019)

I signed up mainly because i find the games section funny


----------



## No Exit (Dec 16, 2019)

A&H isn't bad for some of the funnier or strange articles. It's just the same outrage bait that attracts the spergs.

I don't see an issue with hiding the Off-Topic board, it's more for users anyway. I seriously doubt anyone is coming here for the hot takes in Deep Thoughts.


----------



## Fishious Rend (Dec 16, 2019)

No Exit said:


> A&H isn't bad for some of the funnier or strange articles. It's just the same outrage bait that attracts the spergs.
> 
> I don't see an issue with hiding the Off-Topic board, it's more for users anyway. I seriously doubt anyone is coming here for the hot takes in Deep Thoughts.


eh i mean e3 coverage and game awards is pretty fun when that happens


----------



## MelloYello (Dec 16, 2019)

> Threads I would expect to see on the first page of my favorite engine, 'Bing', are now on the 3rd.



People actually use Bing?


----------



## sperginity (Dec 16, 2019)

good start. now only let people post in a&h if they are a true and honest fan


----------



## [Xiv] (Dec 16, 2019)

Fuck you, all I read on A&H was the impeachment thread. Why not tell them to stop copy pasting every article and stick to archiving it? If people can't read and quote from inside the archive they should go back to lurker tier like me.


----------



## ThinkThankThunk (Dec 16, 2019)

That's unfortunate. Now I have to log in on my phone in order to browse the random image threads in general discussion whenever I'm up at 4 in the morning, bleary-eyed and unable to sleep. What do you expect me to do now, browse the site at a decent hour like a responsible adult?

As an aside now that I think about it, I've linked friends to some recipes and breakdowns in the Food and Games subforums on occasion. No more than five or six times total, and it's nothing compared to the site's overall SEO, but there's a lot of really handy threads in the off-topic sections that I liked knowing I could show people without them having to sign up to the scary shitposting site to see it. I hope at least some of the subforums will be made public again at some point in the future.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Dec 16, 2019)

A&H is great, please don't delete it.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Dec 16, 2019)

MelloYello said:


> People actully use Bing?


Many actually do.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 16, 2019)

Lmfao, A&H was literally killing the site.


----------



## beautiful person (Dec 16, 2019)

BILLY MAYS said:


> crazy thought, but isn't people generally more interested in "on-topic" discussion (ie. eccentric individuals and communities on the Internet)?
> 
> What's the point of inviting people to see "off-topic"?


Our 'Articles and Happenings' board serves a different niche from standard lolcow watching.


----------



## Floop (Dec 16, 2019)

It’s cool as long as you never remove off topic. That board turned the site from a place to laugh at autismos to a lovely forum full of wonderful people.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Dec 16, 2019)

Unintentional benefit: All of the worst posts are now hidden from public view.


----------



## Hal (Dec 16, 2019)

Lots of cancer in this thread


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 16, 2019)

That thread and the board is the fucking plague.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Dec 16, 2019)

How many people are going to sign up just to be a sperg on the General Discussion board?


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Dec 16, 2019)

beautiful person said:


> Our 'Articles and Happenings' board serves a different niche from standard lolcow watching.


a niche of npcs to be sure.
anh.exe example:


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Dec 16, 2019)

well fuck


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Dec 16, 2019)

BILLY MAYS said:


> a niche of npcs to be sure.
> anh.exe example:View attachment 1054559



do you have a loisence for that joke?

with this new change, we'll catch CDMP faster than ever!


----------



## Kornheiser (Dec 16, 2019)

I can’t believe that for all the years I’ve lurked here this made me sign up.


----------



## L50LasPak (Dec 16, 2019)

Okay, this is unreal.

A&H is literally destroying this website. 



> And I looked, and behold, a pale horse! And its rider’s name was Death, and Hell followed with him. And they were given authority over a fourth of the earth, to kill with sword and with famine and with pestilence and by wild beasts of the earth.


----------



## TwinkLover6969 (Dec 16, 2019)

what if i just put plagiarism in my signature


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Dec 16, 2019)

BILLY MAYS said:


> a niche of npcs to be sure.
> anh.exe example:View attachment 1054559


You're the real NPC.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Dec 16, 2019)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> You're the real NPC.


Seething conservitard


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Dec 16, 2019)

Allow me to cite the ancient texts:

"A&H will always be a cursed place, not even Sargon would rape it and the denizens of Animal Control would not be interested in the carrion." 
-Confucius


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Dec 16, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Seething conservitard


Seething doomer.


----------



## HandsomeDan (Dec 16, 2019)

Hello, this change pushed me to register, as I should have already. Long time reader but I have been a silent guest for too long.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Dec 16, 2019)

HandsomeDan said:


> Hello, this change pushed me to register, as I should have already. Long time reader but I have been a silent guest for too long.


Welcome to the Farms, new friend of ours.


----------



## Unog (Dec 16, 2019)

The undercurrent of this thread, it seems.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 16, 2019)

Did somebody say NPC's?

Good morning Chrono

Welcome to Corneria

I am Error


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 17, 2019)

A&H is a shithole but even the nicest house needs a garbage can.


----------



## HeyYou (Dec 17, 2019)

I am genuinely surprised so many people hate a subforum that they can easily ignore, it's humorously perplexing at this point. However, I support this decision. Even outside of the search engine issues, hiding the subforum might prevent edgy spergs from signing up just to post stupid shit in megathreads, like with the Tarrant megathread.


----------



## Tealeaf (Dec 17, 2019)

HeyYou said:


> Even outside of the search engine issues, hiding the subforum might prevent edgy spergs from signing up just to post stupid shit in megathreads, like with the Tarrant megathread.


Not to mention an American election is coming. Batten down the hatches.


----------



## Sir Dank-a-Lot (Dec 17, 2019)

Fuck. Now I have to be a newfag instead of a lurker. Kind of like when they make you sign up to see the good midget porn. Oh wait, that wasn’t very PC of me. I meant new exceptional individual.


----------



## Considered HARMful (Dec 17, 2019)

Nüll is literally a Nazi that makes lurkers register for their daily A&H fix.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 17, 2019)

This was a good idea. More newfags don't matter.


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 17, 2019)

A&H gave me a bad rating and ruined my perfect upvote record
So we should gas it


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 17, 2019)

Hecate said:


> more related to the topic, I wasn't aware of the plagiarism detection in search engines. I have had instances where I went down a rabbit whole of trying to find where some articles originally came from, and I've seen whole sections of articles lifted by large news sites, so it must be a matter of traffic that helps control it


Perhaps we should just add Reuters or AFP headers up the top of every A&H article?



Tealeaf said:


> Not to mention an American election is coming. Batten down the hatches.


The 2020 election thread (for all your Cory Booker messages to staffers' dogs needs) isn't even in A&H- it's in Deep Thoughts!



No Exit said:


> I don't see an issue with hiding the Off-Topic board, it's more for users anyway. I seriously doubt anyone is coming here for the hot takes in Deep Thoughts.


Disagree, Deep Thoughts is the premier trolling board.


----------



## Trashfire Garbagefuck (Dec 17, 2019)

Years of restraint and now I finally made an account, like a pill popper moving on to heroin. This is where my life ends up. In a ditch on the bad corner of internet town shooting up terrible political threads and snorting surprisingly decent multimedia discussion. Thanks for nothing god.


----------



## ОТСТАЛАЯ ПИЗДА (Dec 17, 2019)

Could you just make A & H a sub domain instead of restricting it? Would they still count it the same for SEO purposes?

Edit: I guess i mean all of the off topic section as a sub domain. But still same question.


----------



## Benisinbagina (Dec 17, 2019)

A&H told me who's responsible for this.


----------



## ОТСТАЛАЯ ПИЗДА (Dec 17, 2019)

Benisinbagina said:


> A&H told me who's responsible for this.


Was it (((them)))?


----------



## 2021Murder (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm just here for the star wars


----------



## Meowismysafeword (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm just another person who bit the bullet and signed up as the result of this decision. Quillette requires donations. Long live free speech (may it hopefully anyway) and fuck paywalls.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Dec 17, 2019)

*


*
Null IRL: *notices bulge* OwO whats this?


----------



## #zzz (Dec 17, 2019)

How the hell am I supposed to keep updated with the goings on in the world if kiwifarms has blocked their news section!


----------



## Null (Dec 17, 2019)

Some transparency: I block a ton of disposable email providers because I get a ton of 'help me' emails from people who used them and now can't recover their account. It sucks because I can't really give them their account back without risking giving it to someone who isn't actually them. I can't verify that.

I also block certain domains (notably GMX and "mail") because they categorically refuse our inbound emails, while Gmail just likes to put it in spam.

I also block all academic emails (.edu and .ac.uk now), as well as anything with .gov. This is an existing policy I started enforcing aggressively at the beginning of 2019 by forcing all users with .edu or .gov emails to pick new ones, and I did this before the hack, so never say I don't look out for people.


----------



## Mister Dodo (Dec 17, 2019)

Null said:


> I also block all academic emails (.edu and .ac.uk now), as well as anything with .gov. This is an existing policy I started enforcing aggressively at the beginning of 2019 by forcing all users with .edu or .gov emails to pick new ones, and I did this before the hack, so never say I don't look out for people.


“Look out for people”? I’d never protect anyone who would be retard enough use a .edu/.gov email. They wouldn’t even know what they’re getting into. That god we have our lord protector Null to guide the sheep away from this retched place.


----------



## Overly Serious (Dec 17, 2019)

BILLY MAYS said:


> crazy thought, but isn't people generally more interested in "on-topic" discussion (ie. eccentric individuals and communities on the Internet)?
> 
> What's the point of inviting people to see "off-topic"?



That's already explained in the opening post - it's SEO. But that said I personally am far more interested in Articles and Happenings, Multimedia and General than I am in the mockery lolcow stuff. Maybe I'm atypical.



xenomorph said:


> All you lurkers who had to finally log in are going to get ass whacks from me, possible impregnations with my mouth.
> Line up, scum!



Null, please change my sign-up date so it looks like I joined today.


----------



## An Ghost (Dec 17, 2019)

Can’t let the unwashed masses think we have fun here, now can we


----------



## Give Her The D (Dec 17, 2019)

I just skimmed through the new pages, and LOL at all the A&H fags incapable at accepting criticism and REEEEing at anyone that shits on A&H being a cancer.

Horseshoe theory is proving itself everyday.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Dec 17, 2019)

Does the forum software permit tags in a post (like spoiler but with more power) that would only be visible to logged in retards?

Then you could require that for posting of article texts and Google would never know the True Secrets.



Spoiler



Google is gay


Spoiler



But A&H is GRIDS


----------



## Ghost In The Rain (Dec 17, 2019)

Null said:


> I also block certain domains (notably GMX and "mail") because they categorically refuse our inbound emails, while Gmail just likes to put it in spam.



As far as I can tell, Tutanota doesn't get along with you. Oh well, I have no problem getting off of my unjustified hipster horse of encrypted emails and go to your mainstream protonmail.


----------



## Crompshon (Dec 17, 2019)

I signed up to your terrorist racist website because you won't let me read it anymore as a lurker. 

All my future terrible posts are your own fault for making me do this.


----------



## Shrekking Crew (Dec 17, 2019)

Signing up for KF is one of the best decisions I've ever made. No paywall. No humorless one-note simpleton bluehairs with dicks calling themselves ladies and getting the mods to ban users if they bitch to them about being called out for being gross hairy mentally-challenged thin skinned  women's-shelter-rapists that they are. Also, no Mangosteen.

I'd say I recommend everyone do the same but this forum is hidden so.. D:


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Dec 17, 2019)

I've lurked for a long time now and this basically just gave me the needed kick to actually bother to put in the effort to put one together.

As someone who has actually read the dumb shit in A&H if its threatening the site I personally would just axe it. It provides fleeting entertainment but it isn't what the site is primarily aimed towards.


----------



## Ruin (Dec 17, 2019)

Shrekking Crew said:


> Also, no Mangosteen.



Fuck off, the last thing this board needs is Something Awful rapeugees.


----------



## CallieMarie (Dec 17, 2019)

Oh yeah duplicate content is one of the things that will absolutely tank a sites rankings fast. Hope the rankings recover- it shouldn't be that hard to do in theory with this site.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 17, 2019)

Agarathium1066 said:


> I've lurked for a long time now and this basically just gave me the needed kick to actually bother to put in the effort to put one together.
> 
> As someone who has actually read the dumb shit in A&H if its threatening the site I personally would just axe it. It provides fleeting entertainment but it isn't what the site is primarily aimed towards.


If it doesn't exist political spergery will bleed into other threads where it doesn't belong. A&H is a containment.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Dec 17, 2019)

Kacchan said:


> I just skimmed through the new pages, and LOL at all the A&H fags incapable at accepting criticism and REEEEing at anyone that shits on A&H being a cancer.
> 
> Horseshoe theory is proving itself everyday.


"Criticism"? Half the posts in this thread, including this very post of yours, have been nothing but progressively more smug and obnoxious versions of "A&H bad", with absolutely nothing meaningful, insightful, or constructive behind them.


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Dec 17, 2019)

@Null Have you ever considered starting a second site that is all A&H? 

It would be the Disney of the internet. The Kanye of the internet. The Bezos of the internet.

It would be glorious.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Dec 17, 2019)

Angry Shoes said:


> If it doesn't exist political spergery will bleed into other threads where it doesn't belong. A&H is a containment.


A fair point on that though I'd argue it spills over no matter if there is or isn't a containment area. Here and any other site really.

A&H does make a damn fine spot for people to reply 'Lol, black people/lefties amirite?' though. Myself potentially included.


----------



## No Exit (Dec 17, 2019)

Agarathium1066 said:


> A&H does make a damn fine spot for people to reply 'Lol, black people/lefties amirite?' though. Myself potentially included.


It's fun but gets pretty boring when you and 20 other people do it in the same thread, and every other thread in the board.


----------



## Grog (Dec 17, 2019)

I don't get the hate for A&H, you're free to post whatever views you have on there without getting banned. The only thing you have to fear is getting meanie stickers and if that gets you so worked up, then lol.


----------



## Null (Dec 17, 2019)

Shrekking Crew said:


> I'd say I recommend everyone do the same but this forum is hidden so.. D:


The interior boards are not hidden.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Dec 17, 2019)

>"Never say I don't look out for people."
>Posts hack info


----------



## Null (Dec 17, 2019)

Gordon Cole said:


> >"Never say I don't look out for people."
> >Posts hack info


how dare I archive information freely available from a cursory google search which I would have done to literally anyone else and have done such as when I hosted the ironmarch hack after our hack. how dare I treat people fairly.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 17, 2019)

Grog said:


> I don't get the hate for A&H, you're free to post whatever views you have on there without getting banned. The only thing you have to fear is getting meanie stickers and if that gets you so worked up, then lol.


The problem I have with it isn't 'meanie stickers,' it's that the board is a circlejerk and never leads to any good discussion. Whenever a fresh article gets posted you can pretty much predict all the responses before any new posts are created.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Dec 17, 2019)

Grog said:


> I don't get the hate for A&H, you're free to post whatever views you have on there without getting banned. The only thing you have to fear is getting meanie stickers and if that gets you so worked up, then lol.


It's because something something right-wing echo chamber, something something diet /pol/.



Angry Shoes said:


> The problem I have with it isn't 'meanie stickers,' it's that the board is a circlejerk and never leads to any good discussion. Whenever a fresh article gets posted you can pretty much predict all the responses before any new posts are created.


So why don't you "break up" that circlejerk with your fresh and unprecedented takes? Why don't you just post your own opinions on A&H?


----------



## Null (Dec 17, 2019)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> Why don't you just post your own opinions on A&H?


The political rift is too wide to really bridge with discussion anymore. How does someone with mainstream opinions argue the merits of climate change when the opposing party believes that most research is bought and paid for by Jewish multinational organizations for the purposes of encouraging globalization and international regulation? There's not really any expedient way to have that conversation.


----------



## Avid A&H Reader (Dec 17, 2019)

Why not just exclude the _problematic_ boards with robots.txt or hide it behind a challenge that search bots don't parse?


----------



## Null (Dec 17, 2019)

Avid A&H Reader said:


> Why not just exclude the _problematic_ boards with robots.txt or hide it behind a challenge that search bots don't parse?


>Some search engines have decided to ignore robots.txt in regards to what pages to index. If it can see a page, it will index it. The only way to really address this is to make all guests not able to see what I don't want them to.









						Google Cancels Support for Robots.txt Noindex - Search Engine Journal
					

Google announced they will no longer support robots.txt noindex directive




					www.searchenginejournal.com


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 17, 2019)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> So why don't you "break up" that circlejerk with your fresh and unprecedented takes? Why don't you just post your own opinions on A&H?



At this point that's like signing up for Reddit, going to a AnCom subreddit and telling them they're all fags who should get jobs. A&H is no longer a place for discussion, but an echo chamber for people that don't like waiting for capchas on /pol/. I'm glad it exists so I don't have to see people hamfist their political opinions in lolcow threads, but at this point there's no reason to go there for civil discussion. I've tried.
The only reason left to go there is for silly, non political news stories. Those threads are entertaining sometimes.


----------



## Avid A&H Reader (Dec 17, 2019)

Null said:


> >Some search engines have decided to ignore robots.txt in regards to what pages to index. If it can see a page, it will index it. The only way to really address this is to make all guests not able to see what I don't want them to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which search engines are ignoring robots.txt? That article is about Google dropping support for the noindex directive, which is irrelevant. If you don't want them to crawl a section of your website, Disallow is the directive to use.


----------



## Null (Dec 17, 2019)

Avid A&H Reader said:


> Which search engines are ignoring robots.txt? That article is about Google dropping support for the noindex directive, which is irrelevant. If you don't want them to crawl a section of your website, Disallow is the directive to use.


Disallow also doesn't work on threads. I can't just do disallow on a specific board and have it propagate to the threads. I'd have to custom write SEO modifications to accomplish that and then I still run the risk of having bots waste quota crawling A&H and seeing duplicated content.


----------



## SEO Monkey (Dec 17, 2019)

I have created an account to view the off topics. I initially started lurking here to learn the lore of certain lolcows, but some of that milk had run dry. Over time, I began to enjoy reading the off topics, was impressed with the quality of posts made there, and got hooked. When I would encounter people speaking ill of the farms, I used to try and bring their attention to the non-lolcow areas of the forum to show that there was more to this community then one might imagine at first glance. I too wonder what effect this change in format might have. Since I am new here and have registered a user name, I feel entitled to things and expect regular updates regarding the situation.


----------



## Avid A&H Reader (Dec 17, 2019)

Null said:


> Disallow also doesn't work on threads. I can't just do disallow on a specific board and have it propagate to the threads. I'd have to custom write SEO modifications to accomplish that and then I still run the risk of having bots waste quota crawling A&H and seeing duplicated content.


You're right. I was thinking Xenforo's URL structure was root/subforum/thread. Another option is returning 404s to known bot UAs/IPs for off-topic pages. I don't believe search engines penalize you for this.


----------



## Null (Dec 17, 2019)

Avid A&H Reader said:


> You're right. I was thinking Xenforo's URL structure was root/subforum/thread. Another option is returning 404s to known bot UAs/IPs for off-topic pages. I don't believe search engines penalize you for this.


Google does not publish its IP ranges, so you'd have to go off User Agent. Like I said, it'd be an actual project, and as it stands I just want to stop the hemorrhage before evaluating my options.


----------



## JoshPlz (Dec 17, 2019)

If A&H is just a /pol/ circlejerk and it's oh so impossible to have discussions there as a left leaning user, should there maybe be a separate lefty A&H?

The outcome might be entertaining.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Dec 17, 2019)

Null said:


> The political rift is too wide to really bridge with discussion anymore. How does someone with mainstream opinions argue the merits of climate change when the opposing party believes that most research is bought and paid for by Jewish multinational organizations for the purposes of encouraging globalization and international regulation? There's not really any expedient way to have that conversation.





Angry Shoes said:


> At this point that's like signing up for Reddit, going to a AnCom subreddit and telling them they're all fags who should get jobs. A&H is no longer a place for discussion, but an echo chamber for people that don't like waiting for capchas on /pol/. I'm glad it exists so I don't have to see people hamfist their political opinions in lolcow threads, but at this point there's no reason to go there for civil discussion. I've tried.
> The only reason left to go there is for silly, non political news stories. Those threads are entertaining sometimes.


I think you two are both severely overplaying the political bent of A&H. I've repeatedly seen left-wingers and liberals do quite well in A&H threads without getting shouted down and screeched at.

And it's not like most of our staff is A&H-friendly either, so unlike Reddit, there isn't any reason to expect moderator bias in favor of A&H. Then again, most of the staff seem to be left-leaning, so the comparison to Reddit might be right in a very different way.


----------



## Null (Dec 17, 2019)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> I think you two are both severely overplaying the political bent of A&H. I've repeatedly seen left-wingers and liberals do quite well in A&H threads without getting shouted down and screeched at.
> 
> And it's not like most of our staff is A&H-friendly either, so unlike Reddit, there isn't any reason to expect moderator bias in favor of A&H. Then again, most of the staff seem to be left-leaning, so the comparison to Reddit might be right in a very different way.


I don't think you understand that the site and its staff predates the existence of any political substance on the forum. People didn't use to be clumped together as "right-wing" and "left-wing" until the 2016 election. Before then, there was almost no politics at all. That in and of itself is a huge shift not everyone is happy with and that most people ignore. This attitude of, "well just post more left-leaning politics in the board to even it out" completely glosses over that most people want no political discussion in their funny retard website.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Dec 17, 2019)

Null said:


> I don't think you understand that the site and its staff predates the existence of any political substance on the forum. People didn't use to be clumped together as "right-wing" and "left-wing" until the 2016 election. Before then, there was almost no politics at all. That in and of itself is a huge shift not everyone is happy with and that most people ignore. This attitude of, "well just post more left-leaning politics in the board to even it out" completely glosses over that most people want no political discussion in their funny exceptional individual website.


Well that's the thing, isn't it; the excessive political division and politicization of all things since November 2016 has certainly taken a toll on discourse.

However, I firmly believe that people should be able to simply ignore political content. If you don't like overt politicization, don't go to boards where political discussion is a natural occurrence and factor, like A&H and Deep Thoughts.


----------



## Null (Dec 17, 2019)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> Well that's the thing, isn't it; the excessive political division and politicization of all things since November 2016 has certainly taken a toll on discourse.
> 
> However, I firmly believe that people should be able to simply ignore political content. If you don't like overt politicization, don't go to boards where political discussion is a natural occurrence and factor, like A&H and Deep Thoughts.


Most people on or near the center just don't want to discuss politics mate. The main reason the right congregate on sites like this is that progressive sites will ban them. "Jews did this" turns into "1 month - racism / ironic racism" on any other board. Any site that doesn't do that becomes a safe haven for the right and when people begin to say things like that it cauterizes any potential for centrist discussion.

'Normies' also have no real reason to persuade people to their way of thinking. To a normal person with mainstream opinions, you're just a fringe weirdo. To the fringe weirdos, every mind is one that can be potentially opened to a new way of thinking, which makes political discourse more exciting and worth doing.

The left and right in the world right now are currently online evangelizing for their cause and it annoys the fuck out of people.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Dec 17, 2019)

JoshPlz said:


> If A&H is just a /pol/ circlejerk and it's oh so impossible to have discussions there as a left leaning user, should there maybe be a separate lefty A&H?
> 
> The outcome might be entertaining.


Reddit already exists tho


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Dec 17, 2019)

Null said:


> Most people on or near the center just don't want to discuss politics mate. The main reason the right congregate on sites like this is that progressive sites will ban them. "Jews did this" turns into "1 month - racism / ironic racism" on any other board. Any site that doesn't do that becomes a safe haven for the right and when people begin to say things like that it cauterizes any potential for centrist discussion.
> 
> 'Normies' also have no real reason to persuade people to their way of thinking. To a normal person with mainstream opinions, you're just a fringe weirdo. To the fringe weirdos, every mind is one that can be potentially opened to a new way of thinking, which makes political discourse more exciting and worth doing.
> 
> The left and right in the world right now are currently online evangelizing for their cause and it annoys the fuck out of people.


Most of the "evangelizing", as it were (right _or left_, honestly), is confined almost entirely to the "safe haven" of A&H, which nobody is really forcing anyone to read. Most threads outside of A&H, even those with a clear political bent, are not nearly as susceptible to such "evangelism", even if the evangelist in question would otherwise be preaching to the choir. The evangelist would more than likely just get autistic ratings.

If you don't want to discuss politics, then don't discuss politics, and don't go to any places that discuss politics.


----------



## BlackBallz (Dec 17, 2019)

Fuck you Nool for making me sing up to this place of scum and villany to get my fix. But since I'm here: NIGGER!!


----------



## Null (Dec 17, 2019)

That is in general the purpose of A&H: to give people a place to vent about politics that isn't on-topic boards. The problem then becomes, we have new users who know almost nothing about lolcows who join just to talk politics, then those normies who don't want to talk politics are seeing rants about blacks and immigrants in a thread about a fat woman eating because her boyfriend is a first generation African immigrant and they're going "wtf". The blame is put on the board and by extension me for allowing it.


----------



## Unog (Dec 17, 2019)

Null said:


> That is in general the purpose of A&H: to give people a place to vent about politics that isn't on-topic boards. The problem then becomes, we have new users who know almost nothing about lolcows who join just to talk politics, then those normies who don't want to talk politics are seeing rants about blacks and immigrants in a thread about a fat woman eating because her boyfriend is a first generation African immigrant and they're going "wtf". The blame is put on the board and by extension me for allowing it.



I can understand that, and I think it's fair to say that anybody who can't is retarded.

The thing is though, it seems a lot of the bitching and whining is about the content _of_ A&H and how it's "filled with /pol/tards" even though it's the same ~8-10 people who post like they just came hot off the boat from /pol/, with the rest just being centrist-moderate right-wingers, centrists, and the occasional lefty with resident communist @Ashy the Angel . Shit, at one point in the SOTB thread some people were insinuating that mean stickers were the reason they hated it.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Dec 17, 2019)

Null said:


> That is in general the purpose of A&H: to give people a place to vent about politics that isn't on-topic boards. The problem then becomes, we have new users who know almost nothing about lolcows who join just to talk politics, then those normies who don't want to talk politics are seeing rants about blacks and immigrants in a thread about a fat woman eating because her boyfriend is a first generation African immigrant and they're going "wtf". The blame is put on the board and by extension me for allowing it.


Then put in the same rule in those threads that you put in Weeb Wars: "This is not a political board. We are not for or against anything here. Your politics are shit. No one cares."


----------



## Null (Dec 17, 2019)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> Then put in the same rule in those threads that you put in Weeb Wars: "This is not a political board. We are not for or against anything here. Your politics are shit. No one cares."


That is an existing rule, but it has to be enforced, as opposed to not ever really having to deal with politics in regular boards.

For someone presumably against immigration because demographics are destiny, this should not be a difficult concept.


----------



## JoshPlz (Dec 17, 2019)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> I think you two are both severely overplaying the political bent of A&H. I've repeatedly seen left-wingers and liberals do quite well in A&H threads without getting shouted down and screeched at.





Unog said:


> The thing is though, it seems a lot of the bitching and whining is about the content _of_ A&H and how it's "filled with /pol/tards" even though it's the same ~8-10 people who post like they just came hot off the boat from /pol/, with the rest just being centrist-moderate right-wingers, centrists, and the occasional lefty with resident communist @Ashy the Angel . Shit, at one point in the SOTB thread some people were insinuating that mean stickers were the reason they hated it.



Agreed. I can see healthy discussions happening all the time. My usually very right leaning opinions have in fact been shifted by good arguments, made by articulate left leaning users more than once.

Other than simply not liking right leaning opinions, I can only imagine that some people take obvious shitposting too seriously. 
There is a lot of that, admittedly. It IS fun to be able to say offensive stuff without getting banned for once.


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 17, 2019)

Null said:


> This attitude of, "well just post more left-leaning politics in the board to even it out" completely glosses over that most people want no political discussion in their funny exceptional individual website.


That point fells apart when we have shit like the gaming board, cooking threads, literature, music, all kinds of off topic shit
This isnt just a funny excepcional individual website and i argue it hasnt been only that in a long ass time


----------



## Null (Dec 17, 2019)

the autist of dojima said:


> That point fells apart when we have shit like the gaming board, cooking threads, literature, music, all kinds of off topic shit
> This isnt just a funny excepcional individual website and i argue it hasnt been only that in a long ass time


It absolutely does not because there is very little divisive content in the cooking board. No family has ever been torn apart over Star Wars.


----------



## gobbogobb (Dec 17, 2019)

Null just beat me to it.  Multimedia might leak star wars spergery when a cow mentions tlj.

A&H is more like a tsunami.


----------



## beautiful person (Dec 17, 2019)

JoshPlz said:


> I can only imagine that some people take obvious shitposting too seriously.


I'm mentally exceptional, so bear with me, but a lot of times in A&H I legitimately cannot tell if people are shitposting/being ironic or if those are people's actual beliefs.


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 17, 2019)

Null said:


> It absolutely does not because there is very little divisive content in the cooking board. No family has ever been torn apart over Star Wars.


I dunno about that nool, are you sure you have even been there recently?


----------



## Not Really Here (Dec 17, 2019)

I demand reimbursement for the 3 minutes it took me to get the crap needed to sign up here.


----------



## Unog (Dec 17, 2019)

gobbogobb said:


> Null just beat me to it.  Multimedia might leak star wars spergery when a cow mentions tlj.
> 
> A&H is more like a tsunami.



Are you really telling me that it's such a pervasive problem in the 29k on-topic threads, that the 8-10 people in A&H who regularly unironically post /pol/ tier shit somehow cause like-minded folks to pop into said threads and sperg for a few posts before getting threadbanned, that it necessitates the sheer amount of caterwauling that the one political board gets?

Sounds like an extraordinary claim to me if I've ever heard one.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 17, 2019)

Null said:


> That is in general the purpose of A&H: to give people a place to vent about politics that isn't on-topic boards. The problem then becomes, we have new users who know almost nothing about lolcows who join just to talk politics, then those normies who don't want to talk politics are seeing rants about blacks and immigrants in a thread about a fat woman eating because her boyfriend is a first generation African immigrant and they're going "wtf". The blame is put on the board and by extension me for allowing it.


In fairness there's some great content in A&H. I gather from offsite that the latest '4 dads & a mom' facebook video features at least one of the 'stunning and brave' dads talking about his Grindrr experiences. They're bound to be keepers.



Angry Shoes said:


> At this point that's like signing up for Reddit, going to a AnCom subreddit and telling them they're all fags who should get jobs. A&H is no longer a place for discussion, but an echo chamber for people that don't like waiting for capchas on /pol/. I'm glad it exists so I don't have to see people hamfist their political opinions in lolcow threads, but at this point there's no reason to go there for civil discussion. I've tried.
> The only reason left to go there is for silly, non political news stories. Those threads are entertaining sometimes.


Eh, there's a few insufferable conservative dummocks, but you can just ignore them.


----------



## Superman93 (Dec 17, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> Eh, there's a few insufferable conservative dummocks, but you can just ignore them.


Yeah you're one of em


Unog said:


> Are you really telling me that it's such a pervasive problem in the 29k on-topic threads, that the 8-10 people in A&H who regularly unironically post /pol/ tier shit somehow causes like-minded folks to pop into said threads and sperg for a few posts before getting threadbanned, that it necessitates the sheer amount of caterwauling that the one political board gets?
> 
> Sounds like an extraordinary claim to me if I've ever heard one.


Yes.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 17, 2019)

Superman93 said:


> Yeah you're one of em


You might as well say I fuck my mother. Take that back.


----------



## Unog (Dec 17, 2019)

Superman93 said:


> Yes.



Gonna need some evidence then for that claim before I believe it.

Also I'd really love to know why it's so unbearably difficult for you and everyone who's got a turgid hate-boner for A&H to report, then ignore said spergs.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Dec 17, 2019)

As an alternative, would it be possible to just make everything within a [ quote ] or a [ spoiler ] be hidden from non-logged-in users? Then, require copypasta to be posted inside one of those (it usually is anyway, right?). That could apply to the whole site, not just A&H, and it would also make it so that searching for something will actually find the post where it was said, and not posts that were just quoting it (minor nuisance, since it's usually just 1 extra click, but still).

Then again, it might not be possible... you'd have to either update every post in the database to add a "public" version of the post's text (maybe only posts that contain quotes or spoilers), or you'd have to rewrite everything on-the-fly to remove the contents of those elements... ugh, yeah, I doubt that either of those is a practical option unfortunately... it's probably a dumb suggestion...


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Dec 17, 2019)

I like how this turned into yet another discussion on the pros and cons of A&H.


Null said:


> That is an existing rule, but it has to be enforced, as opposed to not ever really having to deal with politics in regular boards.
> 
> For someone presumably against immigration because demographics are destiny, this should not be a difficult concept.


Who said that I was necessarily against immigration or that I believe that "demographics are destiny"?

Anyway, enforcing a "no politics" rule is effectively the same as not having to deal with politics. It couldn't be _that_ much effort to ban political spergery from non-political threads.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Dec 17, 2019)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> Who said that I was necessarily against immigration or that I believe that "demographics are destiny"?


Yes, we already know you are a conservitard; You don't need to repeat yourself.


----------



## Sparky Lurker (Dec 17, 2019)

Folks gets overly autistic about politics on a forum created to mock fat retards.

More news at 11.


----------



## Give Her The D (Dec 17, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Yes, we already know you are a conservitard; You don't need to repeat yourself.



I'd say most are, but several act retarded about being a conservative. 

Like, big deal, you're a conservative, I don't give a shit.


----------



## HeyYou (Dec 17, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> Yes, we already know you are a conservitard; You don't need to repeat yourself.


Damn, I though you were a conservitard like he is, my whole world is upside down.


----------



## Cheetahman (Dec 17, 2019)

Kosher Salt said:


> As an alternative, would it be possible to just make everything within a [ quote ] or a [ spoiler ] be hidden from non-logged-in users? Then, require copypasta to be posted inside one of those (it usually is anyway, right?)


"Would it just be possible to make everything completely unreadable for nonregistered users?"
I hope that's not what you're asking for, because it is absolutely infuriating to browse any garbage forum that locks images/spoilers/quotes/searching if you don't have an account.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Dec 17, 2019)

Cheetahman said:


> "Would it just be possible to make everything completely unreadable for nonregistered users?"
> I hope that's not what you're asking for, because it is absolutely infuriating to browse any garbage forum that locks images/spoilers/quotes/searching if you don't have an account.


Anything in a spoiler or quote should be accessible through a link (link to the source post, or link to the external site or archive).

You make a fair point, though. It could also be a Javascript AJAX load that only happens when it's clicked (so that search engines won't index it), but unregistered users can still see what it is without having to leave the page.


----------



## gobbogobb (Dec 17, 2019)

I don't think adding multiple potential points of failure to a site that already runs at least somewhat smoothly is a good idea.


----------



## Superman93 (Dec 17, 2019)

Unog said:


> Gonna need some evidence then for that claim before I believe it.
> 
> Also I'd really love to know why it's so unbearably difficult for you and everyone who's got a turgid hate-boner for A&H to report, then ignore said spergs.


Well since you ask me so nicely I'll be glad to explain it!
I wanna preface this by saying I actually like A&H. Much like HK-47 I love watching shitshows. It's honestly become my favorite past time on the farms now that the weeb wars board turned faggotity. (But thats a rant for another day.) The problem comes when people want to actually talk and discuss the topic and someone always has to derail the entire conversation to make it about the jews or black people. Doesn't matter if they are pertinent to the conversation or not.  Take our friend @3119967d0c here.
Since you're an A&H regular I don't think I need to describe what this thread is about.
Now what does he do?
Blame the incompetent members of their government?
Blame the moronic citizens of his nation for letting this happen?
Does he get upset at the conversatives in the UK for letting it happen?
Nope. He blames the Jews.


3119967d0c said:


> Ephraim Borowski of the Scottish Council of Jewish Communities testified at the trial and said a bunch of bullshit.
> View attachment 1048591
> He lives at 19 Norwood Drive, Giffnock, Glasgow, G46 7LS, and is a director of a scam organization called 'BEMF' that pretends to represent blacks and South Asians and other ethnic minorities but with a Hebraic hand up the back of the puppet, as ever.
> View attachment 1048630
> ...




Now when Black People or Jews are actually involved, holy shit does the thread get ugly. This thread is an abysmal dumpster fire.


The other thing I can't stand is the political bias. I know this point has been beaten to death but I wanna keep beating it until you understand how autistic this is. A&H faggots can somehow find a way to make a thread 100 pages about a 16 year old girl with aspergers who wants to do something about climate change with several exceptional and embarrassing bad takes. Instead of actually taking on the shit she's trying to advocate for it's 90+ pages of "lol she has aspergers", "i would fuck her after she's 18", or my favorite "shes just a pawn for da libs". Oh and Jews somehow get mentioned again despite the fact that she's not jewish:


mr.moon1488 said:


> "Here's a """"""""""cute"""""""""" Jewish girl from a country now comprised mainly of gay Muslims.  She did something cool, now give up your plastic straws, and kill yourself so you can be more like her."  The whole thing is just so condescending.  It's like the exceptional kid in class getting a participation medal for smearing shit on a canvas during an art competition, and then looking down on you because you declined to participate.


I bet if this kid was right-leaning and said some diet conservative shit like "decrease immigration" or "fuck the (insert deragatory term for minority here)" she would be very based.

Also some A&H people just have objectively bad takes. Just pure stupidity. Take this thread for example. A subsitute teacher was fired for aruging with a student about why having gay parents is wrong. Now rather you disagree or agree with that religious sperg isn't the issue and if you're IQ was higher than 3 you would know the real issue is "should ideologies be pushed on young people in a class room?". Thankfully as far as I can tell the majority of takes on this thread were ok-ish. But of course the A&H spergs have to fuck it up. Thread slowly devolves into...well this shit.


Curious Addie said:


> "Teacher reported for wrongthink, students rewarded for idealogical purity and loyalty to Globohomo"





Screw Danlon said:


> “Yes, Little Johnny, you should be very thankful to have 2 gay adopted dads.  That way rather than only 1 foster father molesting you, they can spitroast you.”



TL;DR: A&H filled with people with objectively bad takes, right wing circle jerk, threads have people wanting a serious conversation, baitposters, and ironyposters which leads to massive shitshows, and autism.


----------



## Unog (Dec 17, 2019)

Superman93 said:


> TL;DR: A&H filled with people with objectively bad takes, right wing circle jerk, threads have people wanting a serious conversation, baitposters, and ironyposters which leads to massive shitshows, and autism.



You didn't answer either of the points I presented in the post of mine that you quoted. Both had to do with content outside of A&H itself.

Also, as I've said elsewhere, be the change you want to see if it's such a circlejerk. This really comes off as you complaining that A&H is too full of people whose opinions you disagree with rather than any substantive complaint such as those who made the (correct) point that a lot of the OPs were absolute shit, since people for whatever reason couldn't bother with proper formatting and editing out the ads and whatnot, or that there was a problem with people posting an article without bothering to check if it had been posted before. Which lead to the board now having supervisors who help to clean that shit up if it gets reported.


----------



## Superman93 (Dec 17, 2019)

Unog said:


> You didn't answer either of the points I presented in my post that you quoted.


Blocking people is pointless if the majority of board is filled with again,


Superman93 said:


> _people wanting a serious conversation, baitposters, and ironyposters which leads to massive shitshows, and autism._





Unog said:


> _This really comes off as you complaining that A&H is too full of people who's opinions you disagree_


Then you're retarded and have poor reading comprehension. What part of "I dislike people who say stupid shit that has nothing to do with the topic" sounds like "I disagree with majority of A&H so A&H is bad." The whole point of calling out the right-wing groupthink is because it leads people to saying stupid shit so long as it leans to the direction of that said group thinks.

I personally think A&H is fine but I want people to post better stuff like @Secret Asshole does or like Dynastia did when he was still around. I don't think asking for people to stop posting unending spree of autism is too much to ask.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 17, 2019)

Superman93 said:


> Take our friend @3119967d0c here.
> Since you're an A&H regular I don't think I need to describe what this thread is about.
> Now what does he do?
> Blame the incompetent members of their government?
> ...


Typical of the type who thinks any discussion of Yehudis means A&H is 'broken'.

A Jew complains about a pet video and whines to police and prosecutors until a charge is laid
Jew shows up and testifies at trial to make sure hurty words sentence for pet video is as harsh as possible, to send a message
After I point out that the person responsible for this farce is a specific person, who happens- coincidentally enough- to be a Jew, an MSNBC fan complains about people 'blaming the Jews' (and I never blamed 'the Jews'- just specific Jews responsible for this). For something a Jew did


----------



## Unog (Dec 17, 2019)

Superman93 said:


> Blocking people is pointless if the majority of board is filled with again,



Have you tried? Because I don't think you have. If the majority of the board is filled with content from people that you disagree with, then perhaps you need to consider ignoring the majority of the board.



Superman93 said:


> Then you're exceptional and have poor reading comprehension. What part of "I dislike people who say stupid shit that has nothing to do with the topic" sounds like "I disagree with majority of A&H so A&H is bad."



Oh I dunno man, maybe all of your complaining about "bad takes"? Also those people who said "stupid shit that has nothing to do with the topic" still had something to do with the topic. In the case of the Mark Meechan thread, I wonder how people getting pissed off over alleged antisemitism, and prosecuting a man for having his dog give a nazi salute, has nothing to do with jews or jewish people. Can you explain that?

But more importantly than that, you seem to have this idea in your head that *your* *opinion* of what "has to do with" a thread in regards to posting content should be what's discussed and all "off-topic" discussion in the thread shouldn't exist. You saying that shitposting in the Greta thread is somehow problematic because they're not "taking on the shit she's trying to advocate for" is a perfect example of that.



Superman93 said:


> The whole point of calling out the right-wing groupthink is because it leads people to saying stupid shit so long as it leans to the direction of that said group thinks.



Okay, great, you've called it out. Now what? Because the only options I can see are:

1) Moderation to "balance it out" aka fairness doctrine for A&H
2) People stop being whiny pussies and post, willing to make the brave sacrifice of getting no-no stickers
3) People stop being whiny pussies and post, putting people whom they don't want to see content from on ignore en-masse so they don't have to deal with the dreaded "circlejerk"



Superman93 said:


> I personally think A&H is fine but I want people to post better stuff like @Secret Asshole does or like Dynastia did when he was still around. I don't think asking for people to stop posting unending spree of autism is too much to ask.



I'd love to know how you'd get people to "post better stuff".

Edit: When I said


Unog said:


> You didn't answer either of the points I presented in the post of mine that you quoted. Both had to do with content outside of A&H itself.



You completely glossed over that. My points in the post that you originally quoted were directed towards @gobbogobb in relation to the notion that A&H is somehow a "tsunami" that floods into other boards. As in, specifically *not* problems _within_ A&H. Funny that you'd insult my capacity for reading comprehension after that failure to comprehend both what I was responding to and my response to it.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Dec 17, 2019)

Superman93 said:


> I don't think asking for people to stop posting unending spree of autism is too much to ask.


How's your first day on the Internet going?


----------



## Screw Danlon (Dec 17, 2019)

Superman93 said:


> Also some A&H people just have objectively bad takes. Just pure stupidity. Take this thread for example. A subsitute teacher was fired for aruging with a student about why having gay parents is wrong. Now rather you disagree or agree with that religious sperg isn't the issue and if you're IQ was higher than 3 you would know the real issue is "should ideologies be pushed on young people in a class room?". Thankfully as far as I can tell the majority of takes on this thread were ok-ish. But of course the A&H spergs have to fuck it up. Thread slowly devolves into...well this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> TL;DR: A&H filled with people with objectively bad takes, right wing circle jerk, threads have people wanting a serious conversation, baitposters, and ironyposters which leads to massive shitshows, and autism.


Since you apparently feel the need to put my name in your mouth so you can call out for my “objectively bad” “””right wing””” take:

A) I’m definitely not right wing, and I’m barely conservative.

B) Plenty of other people managed to figure out how to downvote it and move on.

And C) I’ve managed to have some pretty meaningful  and relevant posts on A&H, so why is it ok for other people to also go and make shitty jokes and no me, huh?  Because it hurts your feelings? Or because it aligns with a direction you perceive as ‘bad’ for the board?

There’s plenty of people with different opinions and ideologies from mine making what I consider shit posts or intellectually dishonest arguments, and I don’t feel the need to go whining to mom.  Grow up.

D) a thread is “”about”” whatever the people in the thread allow the conversation to encompass.  If they don’t want it to be “”about”” something, it’s possible to IGNORE IT, like a grownup.

Eta:
I don’t even recognize your name, and I don’t remember a single post you’ve made on A&H, so clearly you’re contributing even less than me, because you at least remembered what I said.

Now, get my name out of your mouth and don’t drag me into your stupid crusade against...  whatever you’re crusading against.


----------



## Superman93 (Dec 17, 2019)

Chive Turkey said:


> How's your first day on the Internet going?


Pretty bad. I got called the gay a couple of times .


Unog said:


> Have you tried? Because I don't think you have. If the majority of the board is filled with content from people that you disagree with, then perhaps you need to consider ignoring the majority of the board.


That's retarded. No one wants to talk to the same 5 users. Hence why I just neglected to post at all and laugh at the autism-spats from a distance.


Unog said:


> Oh I dunno man, maybe all of your complaining about "bad takes"? Also those people who said "stupid shit that has nothing to do with the topic" still had something to do with the topic. In the case of the Mark Meechan thread, I wonder how people getting pissed off over alleged antisemitism, and prosecuting a man for having his dog give a nazi salute, has nothing to do with jews or jewish people. Can you explain that?


Again, you're retarded. That thread was about laughing at BritBongs for relinquishing their free speech because someone got the case of angries. He went out of his way to blame the Jews for that problem not the brits is signed and enforced that stupid law which is a bad exceptional take. You can try to reframe that as much as you like but at the end of the day stupid is stupid.


Unog said:


> But more importantly than that, you seem to have this idea in your head that *your* *opinion* of what "has to do with" a thread in regards to posting content should be what's discussed and all "off-topic" discussion in the thread shouldn't exist. You saying that shitposting in the Greta is somehow problematic because they're not "taking on the shit she's trying to advocate for" is a perfect example of that.


When people say A&H is filled with spergs, /pol/-lite posters, and generally people who have nothing of substance to say the Greta thread and Trevon Martin thread are perfect examples of what they mean. Tell me, what is the point of having 40+ post of "i would bang if she wasn't retarded" or "fuck niggers lol"? At what point does this not get derailing or off-topic? Remember one of the most important rules of the board is:
*Don't post if you have nothing to say.* If anyone could write your post, it doesn't need to be made.


Unog said:


> Okay, great, you've called it out. Now what? Because the only options I can see are:
> 1) Moderation to "balance it out" aka fairness doctrine for A&H
> 2) People stop being whiny pussies and post, willing to make the brave sacrifice of getting no-no stickers
> 3) People stop being whiny pussies and post, putting people whom they don't want to see content from on ignore en-masse so they don't have to deal with the dreaded "circlejerk"
> I'd love to know how you'd get people to "post better stuff".


I already told you that the only solution is that people can post better shit. I can't make people post better shit. If you want people to stop bitching, complaining and shitting on you regularly be better. What is it when A&H spergs get criticizes they always assume you want some final solution to the board or something?



Unog said:


> Edit: When I said
> 
> 
> You completely glossed over that. My points in the post that you originally quoted were directed towards @gobbogobb in relation to the notion that A&H is somehow a "tsunami" that floods into other boards. As in, specifically *not* problems _within_ A&H. Funny that you'd insult my capacity for reading comprehension after that failure to comprehend both what I was responding to and my response to it.


You quoted me not him you retard. How was I supposed to know you weren't talking to me?



Screw Danlon said:


> Since you apparently feel the need to put my name in your mouth so you can call out for my “objectively bad” “””right wing””” take:
> 
> A) I’m definitely not right wing, and I’m barely conservative.
> 
> ...


Alright lemme just sum this conversation up. 

Me: A&H is a good place but man does it has shitty posters.
A&H Poster: Please your just mad about internet stickers and that no one will agree with you.
Me: Idc about that I just want people to post better shit.
A&H Poster: Well name some examples of bad post since A&H is so shit!
Me: *Gives examples
A&H Poster: Well...well....I was just pretending to be exceptional for like 5+ pages!
Me: Well that's gets annoying and people don't like that.

Now from here on out either one or two scenarios are going to happen. Either:

A&H Poster: Well just block me and report me to the mods then!
Me: Nah I wanna call you out for being exceptional.
A&H Poster: F-F-Faggot!
or
A&H Poster: Well just block me and report me to the mods then!
Me: *Reports post to mods
A&H Poster: F-F-Faggot!


----------



## gobbogobb (Dec 17, 2019)

How do we (rank and file users) fix a&h?

We can't outside of posting better shit.  I'm not a mod; you're not a mod.  All we can do is state our opinions and let the guy who owns the site do what he wants.

Everyone posting giant textwalls and getting defensive needs to calm down.


----------



## Homotherium (Dec 17, 2019)

Congratulations, now I had to sign up for this sh*te site. 
I consider this a personal low point.
(But where else should I get my news?)

TBH: The Off-Topic Section is probably 50% of the fun on this site for me.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 17, 2019)

gobbogobb said:


> How do we (rank and file users) fix a&h?
> 
> We can't outside of posting better shit.  I'm not a mod; you're not a mod.  All we can do is state our opinions and let the guy who owns the site do what he wants.
> 
> Everyone posting giant textwalls and getting defensive needs to calm down.


We can encourage good posters to post more. I always appreciate @Shiversblood's contributions to A&H (and everywhere on the forum)- he is an excellent poster.


----------



## Unog (Dec 17, 2019)

Superman93 said:


> That's exceptional. No one wants to talk to the same 5 users. Hence why I just neglected to post at all and laugh at the autism-spats from a distance.



No. What's retarded as fuck is complaining about content that you can very easily not have to deal with.



Superman93 said:


> Again, you're exceptional. That thread was about laughing at BritBongs for relinquishing their free speech because someone got the case of angries.



Gonna stop you right there and ask you where exactly in that thread it was stated "*This thread is about laughing at BritBongs for relinquishing their free speech because someone (a jewish group btw) got the case of the angries, and nothing else*"

Because it again seems that you have this weird idea in your head that whatever your opinion of what the thread is about, rather than the OP and the contents therein, is what the discussion should be about.



Superman93 said:


> He went out of his way to blame the Jews for that problem not the brits is signed and enforced that stupid law which is a bad exceptional take. You can try to reframe that as much as you like but at the end of the day stupid is stupid.



For a guy who loves calling people retards, and who apparently likes insulting people's ability to comprehend what they're reading, you're sure acting like a retard with reading comprehension problems. He wasn't blaming the jews for the entirety of the problem, had you actually read his post. He was merely stating the amount of involvement that various jews and jewish orgs had in the trial.

Did a quick check in that thread to see if you even bothered posting, and it turns out you did. Both you and him had a disagreement, both had made your points, and yet here you are bitching about it.



Superman93 said:


> When people say A&H is filled with spergs, /pol/-lite posters, and generally people who have nothing of substance to say the Greta thread and Trevon Martin thread are perfect examples of what they mean. Tell me, what is the point of having 40+ post of "i would bang if she wasn't exceptional" or "fuck niggers lol"? At what point does this not get derailing or off-topic? Remember one of the most important rules of the board is:
> *Don't post if you have nothing to say.* If anyone could write your post, it doesn't need to be made.



Oh no, people you can put on ignore. The horror, the absolute horror.

Besides it's not off-topic if they're all talking about Greta in the Greta thread, or Trayvon and people adjacent in the Trayvon thread. Just because you dislike their opinions and off-color jokes doesn't make them "off-topic".



Superman93 said:


> I already told you that the only solution is that people can post better shit. I can't make people post better shit. If you want people to stop bitching, complaining and shitting on you regularly be better.



If you want people to stop bitching, complaining, and shitting on you regularly then perhaps try not to come off as someone who's asshurt that people say things he doesn't like, and maybe offer some kind of solution if you're going to imply that there's a problem.



Superman93 said:


> What is it when A&H spergs get criticizes they always assume you want some final solution to the board or something?



People assume that if there's a shitload of bitching about a "problem" that the people doing so are looking for a solution to it. If you bitch endlessly about something and, when offered solutions to said bitching, go "no I don't want that" and continue bitching, people are naturally going to get curious about what you _would_ accept.



Superman93 said:


> You quoted me not him you exceptional individual. How was I supposed to know you weren't talking to me?



You need to re-read the thread. Starting from this post then going on until the edited part of my post that you quoted. Then feel embarrassed that you had made an aspersion on my capacity to understand what I'm reading.


----------



## Xulphis (Dec 17, 2019)

I had an off-topic thread open prior to the change and got bamboozled by the log-in prompt upon refresh but, well. After browsing many a cow's thread here over the years the easy-peasy registration process to join Null's horde is but a small price to pay for further tomfoolery and salt mining. Cheers, chaps!


----------



## JoshPlz (Dec 17, 2019)

Superman93 said:


> But of course the A&H spergs have to fuck it up. Thread slowly devolves into...well this shit.
> 
> 
> Screw Danlon said:
> ...


Thats exactly what I meant with people taking shitposting too seriously. How is it not obvious that this comment is supposed to be dark humor? 

And again made me laugh.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Dec 17, 2019)

Unog said:


> No. What's exceptional as fuck is complaining about content that you can very easily not have to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol calm down


----------



## Unog (Dec 17, 2019)

BILLY MAYS said:


> lol calm down



Yeah, because I'm the one who's upset, not the guy who's repeatedly insulting people and exhibiting unnecessary hostility.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 17, 2019)

JoshPlz said:


> Thats exactly what I meant with people taking shitposting too seriously. How is it not obvious that this comment is supposed to be dark humor?


Pretty sure you misread the comment, it’s about faggots, not niggers.


----------



## Superman93 (Dec 17, 2019)

Unog said:


> Yeah, because I'm the one who's upset, not the guy who's repeatedly insulting people and exhibiting unnecessary hostility.


Lol all I did is called you exceptional. If you don’t like it maybe you should block me


----------



## Thornforg (Dec 17, 2019)

Looks like this thread has gone from Jewsh explaining why he's doing a thing and people talking about that thing to two groups fighting over moderation or the lack thereof. But nobody seems to be asking themselves this question: If we drive A&H spergs from the nest they've made in A&H, where will they go? What will they do?

Well, they'll go to your favorite threads and shit them up, too. Because human beings are spiteful creatures. 

I'm firmly in the camp of "fuck off if you don't like what is being said". We don't need this place turning into SA 2.0 where there's an attempted policing action on A&H because of mean words or dumb shit being said. I've always liked that the farms moderation team usually only does mod shit when they have to. It allows for a free flow of conversation. Sometimes things go 'off-topic', but I challenge you to find a thread where every single post made in it is 100% 'on-topic' by your standards. 

Every once in a while the best contribution to a conversation is to call the other person a niggerfaggot, and that's okay. 

This isn't some ops center where we talk about how we'll resist the things we don't like and support the things we do. It's mostly a place where people get to say the things they're not allowed to say in polite society anymore. Without the shitters to make things funny or interesting, activity will plummet and it'll be six people sitting in a circle saying "Thank god we got rid of FYAD shitposters. Really cleaned up the place." 

Nobody comes to the farms to feel clean. They come here to laugh at pigs rolling around in their own shit. Sometimes those pigs are our own. 

All that being said, hiding A&H from unregistered users was probably the right call. Improves the site's SEO while discouraging people who only want a place to call Greta a nigger lizard in a white human suit. That boat is full, and while I love each and every single one of them, full means fuck off.


----------



## Unog (Dec 17, 2019)

Superman93 said:


> Lol all I did is called you exceptional.





Superman93 said:


> Then you're exceptional and have poor reading comprehension.





Superman93 said:


> Again, you're exceptional.





Superman93 said:


> What is it when A&H spergs get criticizes they always assume you want some final solution to the board or something?





Superman93 said:


> You quoted me not him you exceptional individual. How was I supposed to know you weren't talking to me?





Superman93 said:


> Me: A&H is a good place but man does it has shitty posters.
> A&H Poster: Please your just mad about internet stickers and that no one will agree with you.
> Me: Idc about that I just want people to post better shit.
> A&H Poster: Well name some examples of bad post since A&H is so shit!
> ...



Perhaps you should go find a nice dark room and put on some relaxing music.



Superman93 said:


> If you don’t like it maybe you should block me



I don't mind if you get heated, however I do take umbrage with the notion that responding to someone who's doing so somehow makes me the guy getting hot under the collar.


----------



## Give Her The D (Dec 17, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> Typical of the type who thinks any discussion of Yehudis means A&H is 'broken'.
> 
> A Jew complains about a pet video and whines to police and prosecutors until a charge is laid
> Jew shows up and testifies at trial to make sure hurty words sentence for pet video is as harsh as possible, to send a message
> After I point out that the person responsible for this farce is a specific person, who happens- coincidentally enough- to be a Jew, an MSNBC fan complains about people 'blaming the Jews' (and I never blamed 'the Jews'- just specific Jews responsible for this). For something a Jew did



You're Muslim, right? At this point I just consider you part of the Islamic State or something, I don't know.

Like, all the Muslims I've met are nowhere near the anti-Jew lunacy around me and yet everything is the Jews' fault to you. It's interesting how you don't hold back.


----------



## Superman93 (Dec 17, 2019)

Thornforg said:


> Looks like this thread has gone from Jewsh explaining why he's doing a thing and people talking about that thing to two groups fighting over moderation or the lack thereof. But nobody seems to be asking themselves this question: If we drive A&H spergs from the nest they've made in A&H, where will they go? What will they do?
> 
> Well, they'll go to your favorite threads and shit them up, too. Because human beings are spiteful creatures.
> 
> ...


A&H just has bad posters. Nothing you can do about it that’s just the way it is. Instead of owning that fact they just call anyone who criticizes them     mad on the internet because they didn’t give you internet stickers lol


----------



## gobbogobb (Dec 17, 2019)

Lol brah.  For someone who preaches about blocking people who get under your skin you might want to consider practicing it


----------



## Give Her The D (Dec 17, 2019)

Superman93 said:


> A&H just has bad posters. Nothing you can do about it that’s just the way it is. Instead of owning that fact they just call anyone who criticizes them     mad on the internet because they didn’t give you internet stickers lol



Stickers are massively faggy and we all know it. For A&H posters, that's all they get of value in their life.


----------



## Unog (Dec 17, 2019)

gobbogobb said:


> Lol brah.  For someone who preaches about blocking people who get under your skin you might want to consider practicing it



See:



Unog said:


> I don't mind if you get heated, however I do take umbrage with the notion that responding to someone who's doing so somehow makes me the guy getting hot under the collar.



I only preach that shit to people who let others get under their skin and/or can't deal with "bad posters". I'm not the one getting upset at people and hurling insults in this thread.


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 17, 2019)

Superman93 said:


> A&H just has bad posters. Nothing you can do about it that’s just the way it is. Instead of owning that fact they just call anyone who criticizes them     mad on the internet because they didn’t give you internet stickers lol


Name the posters you nigger
It its such a YUGE problem then its gonna be easy right?


----------



## Ride (Dec 17, 2019)

Looks like A&H discussion is leaking. Instead of repeating the same debate that's still ongoing, take it here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/state-of-the-board.61563/.


----------



## Freya (Dec 17, 2019)

Shame. I found the subforum a useful place to get interesting news. (Although it could be less of an alt right circlejerk) Now i have to go to private browse and switch on the VPN to see it. 

KF was already a notorious site anyway. I'm not sure how much A&H was hurting things.


----------



## Drunk and Pour (Dec 17, 2019)

Wow, I didn't know us ArtHaps (I just made that term up, I'm clever) were so hated.

Damn it, I read this section at lunch on my phone and don't log in because of security reasons.  

(Ok, because I'm drunk and weird, I came up with anagrams for ArtHaps.  Shat Rap.  Hat Spar.  Pat Rash.  I'm done)


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 17, 2019)

Drunk and Pour said:


> because I'm drunk and weird,


I thought you were Drunk and Pour, are you even too drunk to remember your own username?


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 17, 2019)

Drunk and Pour said:


> Wow, I didn't know us ArtHaps (I just made that term up, I'm clever) were so hated.
> 
> Damn it, I read this section at lunch on my phone and don't log in because of security reasons.
> 
> (Ok, because I'm drunk and weird, I came up with anagrams for ArtHaps.  Shat Rap.  Hat Spar.  Pat Rash.  I'm done)


If you install F-Droid and add the appropriate repository (ticking a box in the options) you can easily install Tor Browser Bundle on your Android phone so that you can shitpost while you shit.


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 18, 2019)

A&H is the news/current events part of /pol/. It's healthier than actual /pol/, but consumer beware.

If normal media wasn't such shit, we wouldn't need news/current events curated in such a way but here we are.


----------



## Pomeranian bitch (Dec 18, 2019)

Null said:


> Some transparency: I block a ton of disposable email providers because I get a ton of 'help me' emails from people who used them and now can't recover their account. It sucks because I can't really give them their account back without risking giving it to someone who isn't actually them. I can't verify that.
> 
> I also block certain domains (notably GMX and "mail") because they categorically refuse our inbound emails, while Gmail just likes to put it in spam.
> 
> I also block all academic emails (.edu and .ac.uk now), as well as anything with .gov. This is an existing policy I started enforcing aggressively at the beginning of 2019 by forcing all users with .edu or .gov emails to pick new ones, and I did this before the hack, so never say I don't look out for people.


I signed up using proton mail, the register confirmation email went straight to the junk folder even tho you have them as affiliates


----------



## Drunk and Pour (Dec 18, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> If you install F-Droid and add the appropriate repository (ticking a box in the options) you can easily install Tor Browser Bundle on your Android phone so that you can shitpost while you shit.


Thank you for that information.  It seems like more trouble than it's worth, though.  I'll just do what I've always done and hold my shit in until I get home, and just shit all over things that should be shitted on.



Haramburger said:


> A&H is the news/current events part of /pol/. It's healthier than actual /pol/, but consumer beware.
> 
> If normal media wasn't such shit, we wouldn't need news/current events curated in such a way but here we are.


Joking aside, I don't get why A&H is so hated.  The "normal media" being shit is why people like me are here.  I remember when "normal media" had comment sections, and of course you'd have a bunch of trolls, but a lot would be talking about the actual article, and a lot would point out how the article was wrong.  Then they get rid of comment sections,  Then, Gab comes out with Dissenter, and the media freaks out, how dare you comment on articles that we don't want you to comment on?


----------



## Null (Dec 18, 2019)

Pomeranian bitch said:


> I signed up using proton mail, the register confirmation email went straight to the junk folder even tho you have them as affiliates


lol, it's not like they know or care about my email. I can probably ask. Everyone seems to hate our email servers even though we likely have close to a 0% spam rate.


----------



## Titanic Cow (Dec 18, 2019)

I suppose I've been loitering around this site long enough as a guest, so signing up was a given.


----------



## Null (Dec 18, 2019)

Being the opportunistic pig I am, I am rolling this back to just A&H for now.


----------



## vdnb6 (Dec 18, 2019)

thank you null, we’re saved


----------



## Revo (Dec 18, 2019)

Null,you did a good job in  hiding a&h from unregistered users, because some people are very sensible  and fragile to the banter, _controversial_ topics and someone's opinions from a&h  nowadays.


----------



## Ahffline (Dec 18, 2019)

Drunk and Pour said:


> Thank you for that information.  It seems like more trouble than it's worth, though.  I'll just do what I've always done and hold my shit in until I get home, and just shit all over things that should be shitted on.
> 
> 
> Joking aside, I don't get why A&H is so hated.  The "normal media" being shit is why people like me are here.  I remember when "normal media" had comment sections, and of course you'd have a bunch of trolls, but a lot would be talking about the actual article, and a lot would point out how the article was wrong.  Then they get rid of comment sections,  Then, Gab comes out with Dissenter, and the media freaks out, how dare you comment on articles that we don't want you to comment on?



Agreed. A&H is less of an echo chamber than the mainstream outlets. Yeah, a lot of shitposting goes on, but beyond that, you can find great discussions from people of varying opinions and political stripes instead of the typical shit-flinging THINK DIFFERENT FROM ME? BAD! posts that dominate article comment sections.


----------



## Meat Pickle (Dec 18, 2019)

Drunk and Pour said:


> Joking aside, I don't get why A&H is so hated.


First off, most people (including some of us) feel that A&H is bootleg /pol/, where most logical discussions are overshadowed by shitposting and right-wing bias.  There are also concerns that people like Corbin join only to promote their fringe right-wing beliefs there and bleed off to other forums.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 18, 2019)

Pickelhaube said:


> First off, most people (including some of us) feel that A&H is bootleg /pol/, where most logical discussions are overshadowed by shitposting and right-wing bias.  There are also concerns that people like Corbin join only to promote their fringe right-wing beliefs there and bleed off to other forums.


You do recognize Corbin is just a standard conservative Trump voting dummy, like many of your compatriots, right?


----------



## Drunk and Pour (Dec 18, 2019)

Pickelhaube said:


> First off, most people (including some of us) feel that A&H is bootleg /pol/, where most logical discussions are overshadowed by shitposting and right-wing bias.  There are also concerns that people like Corbin join only to promote their fringe right-wing beliefs there and bleed off to other forums.


I just ignore shitposting.  I think the "right wing bias" perception is a little skewed.  In America at least, I don't think it's a left vs. right issue, I think it's a Leftist vs. Trump issue.  Moderate liberal voices are drowned out by crazies like AOC, and conservatives can just sit back and watch Trump run roughshod over the Democrats doing the legwork for them.  When the Leftists get all the attention, people that point out their crazy just seem right wing because of that false dichotomy.  It's like the Tim Pool affect, the "milquetoast fencesitting liberal" lolcow where the majority of his videos make him look like a Trump supporter.  Plus, a reason why A&H might attract people who lean more right is because the media overwhelming lean left, while pretending to be neutral, and if you speak against that left leaning view point, you're labeled a Nazi.

Also, I don't get the concern that Corbin is promoting fringe right-wing beliefs.  For one, nothing has struck me that he's fringe right wing.  Two, promoting is a weird way to put it.  It makes it sound like he's trying to sell you something, like a time share, or join a club, like Scientology.  I see that used to dismiss Ben Shapiro or Jordan Peterson like they're trying to recruit young people to right wing ideology, and therefore they are acting in malevolence, instead of just having a different opinion and a counter argument to mainstream narrative.  Three, even if he was acting in bad faith and trying to get people to become Nazis, I don't know why that would be a concern here.  I think the type of people that would come here have a healthy dose of cynicism to disregard something like that.


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 18, 2019)

Imagine still seething about corbin even though hes effectively banished


----------



## beautiful person (Dec 18, 2019)

the autist of dojima said:


> Imagine still seething about corbin even though hes effectively banished


I don't understand (or see tbh) anger towards Corbin. He's amusing.


----------



## PicsNGifs (Dec 18, 2019)

I signed up to view the PicsNGifs, but i guess I'll rate the posts too


----------



## kiwifarmsfan1 (Dec 18, 2019)

Just  display a code word that a person has to type on the forum page that sets a cookie which allows read only access and visibility of any Search Engine blocked boards. Basic 101 authentication.

Any suggestions on what a good code word would be?


----------



## Bender (Dec 19, 2019)

I reckon you should just ban everyone whose first post is in A&H to be on the safe side, TBH.


----------



## Tookie (Dec 19, 2019)

I always use nine proxies and truecrypt when I post in A&H.


----------



## Bender (Dec 19, 2019)

Tookie said:


> I always use nine proxies and truecrypt when I post in A&H.


>2019
>not using VeraCrypt
>how do my text be green?


----------



## Genie The Hedgehog (Dec 19, 2019)

A&H did 9/11: Confirmed.


----------



## X Prime (Dec 19, 2019)

the autist of dojima said:


> Imagine still seething about corbin even though hes effectively banished



What's amazing is that he was just called a fringe right-winger, meanwhile if memory serves me right Corbin actually got very upset if someone was being excessively racist. He was milquetoast as hell.

Truly, the Final Solution to the Corbin Question should be that everyone seething about him should be treated as his Posting Lives counter and banned in his place one by one whenever he fucks up. Actually give them something to seethe about.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Dec 19, 2019)

X Prime said:


> What's amazing is that he was just called a fringe right-winger, meanwhile if memory serves me right Corbin actually got very upset if someone was being excessively racist. He was milquetoast as hell.
> 
> Truly, the Final Solution to the Corbin Question should be that everyone seething about him should be treated as his Posting Lives counter and banned in his place one by one whenever he fucks up. Actually give them something to seethe about.


Lol I think I was on his number one hate list.


----------



## X Prime (Dec 19, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Lol I think I was on his number one hate list.



I seem to remember you were too right wing for him.

Whoever said he has turned into the AnH bogeyman is right.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Dec 19, 2019)

X Prime said:


> I seem to remember you were too right wing for him.
> 
> Whoever said he has turned into the AnH bogeyman is right.



I was under the impression that he was banned for @ ing at Null constantly and being a spaz in general. Not for being a pol-tard.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Dec 19, 2019)

Shield Breaker said:


> I was under the impression that he was banned for @ ing at Null constantly and being a spaz in general. Not for being a pol-tard.


Pretty much.

He wasn't a /pol/tard, just a really fucking annoying guy who couldn't let things go. He would drag out off-topic arguments for ages, and if he was threadbanned, he just go bitch to staff about it. If his threadban ended, he'd immediately try to continue the argument even if it had ended pages ago.

Eventually, he bothered the staff, and Null enough for the latter to literally host a vote for him to be banned off the site. He was, and ever since then he's done nothing, but create sock after sock account. Seriously, he's created well over ten of them at this point, and shows no signs of stopping. Dude's literally addicted to the site.


----------



## X Prime (Dec 19, 2019)

At least it wasn't about negative ratings like some other people, eh?


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Dec 19, 2019)

If A&H is now hidden from guests this must mean that normies finally got off from my board. Thank you null for answering our REEEEs!


----------



## Belligerent Monk (Dec 19, 2019)

I come here almost exclusively for A&H to be honest. This is the last honest place to share one's true thoughts about the world and just how fucked we all are in relation to the news.  So please... Just don't nuke it from orbit.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Dec 19, 2019)

Belligerent Monk said:


> I come here almost exclusively for A&H to be honest. This is the last honest place to share one's true thoughts about the world and just how fucked we all are in relation to the news.  So please... Just don't nuke it from orbit.



The only change I don't like to A&H is the one about titles. Some of the old ones were pretty hilarious.


----------



## Vivec (Dec 19, 2019)

X Prime said:


> At least it wasn't about negative ratings like some other people, eh?


Imagine signing up to the notorious kiwifarms.net and caring about the color of the stickers the degenerates, mass shooters, stalkers, doxxers, and bullies give you.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Dec 19, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Pretty sure you misread the comment, it’s about faggots, not niggers.



Yeah well, can we tone it down?

Like it or not, we share this world with "faggots" and "niggers," and with people who prefer not to think of others in such terms. So can we come up with a more diplomatic way of addressing our differences?



software said:


> Imagine signing up to the notorious kiwifarms.net and caring about the color of the stickers the degenerates, mass shooters, stalkers, doxxers, and bullies give you.



While I fervently support their freedoms to express their toxic thoughts, I like to get away from those assholes. Therefore I have grown to like the more long-winded sections of the site such as A+H and DT.

In 500 words or more, please explain your stance on .....

Scares those fuckers off .... Works every time.


----------



## X Prime (Dec 20, 2019)

Non-Expert! said:


> Yeah well, can we tone it down?
> 
> Like it or not, we share this world with "faggots" and "niggers," and with people who prefer not to think of others in such terms. So can we come up with a more diplomatic way of addressing our differences?



No.

Also, impressive time-lapsed double post.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Dec 20, 2019)

Also "ZA chooz"

Some folks think that there is a Zionist conspiracy behind everything. 

How come nobody points his finger at the crackers who populate America's suburbs and say: it is the white man. ? 

Don't pay me any attention I am just screwing around.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 20, 2019)

Belligerent Monk said:


> I come here almost exclusively for A&H to be honest. This is the last honest place to share one's true thoughts about the world and just how fucked we all are in relation to the news.  So please... Just don't nuke it from orbit.



Then register, nigger.   You can shitpost to your hearts content, as well as absorb all the truth you care for.

*edit* since you have a username and avatar, you've presumably registered.  So what are you bitchin for, snowflake? A&H ain't going anywhere.   Now stop making me post. The spellechecking I am doing drunk is driving me off my fucking rocker.


----------



## Belligerent Monk (Dec 20, 2019)

The Un-Clit said:


> Then register, nigger.   You can shitpost to your hearts content, as well as absorb all the truth you care for.
> 
> *edit* since you have a username and avatar, you've presumably registered.  So what are you bitchin for, snowflake? A&H ain't going anywhere.   Now stop making me post. The spellechecking I am doing drunk is driving me off my fucking rocker.



Relax bro. 
Burn a blunt or something. It's not that serious. 
I just wanted to say that I hope the section itself doesn't go away for whatever reason. That's all.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 20, 2019)

Belligerent Monk said:


> Relax bro.
> Burn a blunt or something. It's not that serious.
> I just wanted to say that I hope the section itself doesn't go away for whatever reason. That's all.


Plz to forgive the harsh language. I seem to have overindulged in preperation for tackling the Jonnyboy Yaniv sickfuckery forum this night.    But not to be worrying, the forum in question is going nowhere, as long as you are registered.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 20, 2019)

@Null, dumb question maybe, but it hasn't been asked in this thread AFAICT. Aren't the alternative kiwifarms domains (.is etc) going to cause the same effect at least to some degree, or is there a way to say .net is 'authoritative' in the webmaster configs for Google, Bing, etc somehow?

I see the sitemap.xml points to the kiwifarms.net domain in all cases, so maybe that takes care of it.


----------



## Desu Mountain (Dec 21, 2019)

Iwasamwillbe said:


> Why would you resist shitposting?


If I shitpost too much it starts affecting my brain-mouth filter.


----------



## Null (Dec 21, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> @Null, dumb question maybe, but it hasn't been asked in this thread AFAICT. Aren't the alternative kiwifarms domains (.is etc) going to cause the same effect at least to some degree, or is there a way to say .net is 'authoritative' in the webmaster configs for Google, Bing, etc somehow?


No.

Go to any alias domain and view the source or check the headers. I use very explicit canonical linking to show search engines where the original is.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Dec 21, 2019)

Belligerent Monk said:


> Relax bro.
> Burn a blunt or something. It's not that serious.
> I just wanted to say that I hope the section itself doesn't go away for whatever reason. That's all.



In this upstanding community, EVERYTHING IS SERIOUS.

Actually I am with you. I like the A&H section. 

This site gets a lot of scrutiny, and having a diverse set of topics significantly broadens the user base and keeps people around who might get bored otherwise.

Then it doesn't seem like an echo chamber, for one. And another, ratings will go up and site reputation will improve. 

I don't see what all the hype is, but some folks get butt-hurt about just about anything posted on this site.


----------



## Pop-Tart (Dec 21, 2019)

Unog said:


> Also, as I've said elsewhere, be the change you want to see if it's such a circlejerk. This really comes off as you complaining that A&H is too full of people whose opinions you disagree with rather than any substantive complaint such as those who made the (correct) point that a lot of the OPs were absolute shit, since people for whatever reason couldn't bother with proper formatting and editing out the ads and whatnot, or that there was a problem with people posting an article without bothering to check if it had been posted before. Which lead to the board now having supervisors who help to clean that shit up if it gets reported.



Look one thing you should keep in mind, the people loudest and most ass mad in this thread aren't mad at A&H for being a circle jerk. They are mad it isn't _*their *_circle jerk. That and it often strikes me as the kinda people that would got to a forum for say a brand of car to get only get mad that people on a Ford thread talk about Fords.


----------



## Clorox Cowboy (Dec 21, 2019)

Pop-Tart said:


> Look one thing you should keep in mind, the people loudest and most ass mad in this thread aren't mad at A&H for being a circle jerk. They are mad it isn't _*their *_circle jerk. That and it often strikes me as the kinda people that would got to a forum for say a brand of car to get only get mad that people on a Ford thread talk about Fords.


Strong disagree, I'm a life-long conservative republican and A&H is obnoxious and filled with the people I'm embarrassed to consider members of my own political party. When people aren't shitposting the same joke ten posts in a row they are actively looking for stuff to be outraged over and making far out assumptions. 
I'm fine with the heavy conservative slant, but the people who are actually posting there remind me of the obnoxious 16 year old /pol/fags who escape their containment board and shit-up perfectly good threads. Post something meaningful or shut up, the same tired jokes are only funny the first 20 times you see it and being reminded that "this is why we need guns" every other thread is repetitive. It feels more like a comment section as opposed to a discussion forum. 

This isn't to say all A&H posters are bad, there are quite a few I highly respect, but overall I find it among the more boring and annoying subfourms to read.
I don't know if anyone else here shares my opinion, maybe I'm just a bitter, overserious, meme-hating fuck. I do know though that lumping everyone who has an issue with your shitty section as being against you ideologically is a poor arguing practice.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Dec 22, 2019)

The Old Lurker said:


> Strong disagree, I'm a life-long conservative republican and A&H is obnoxious and filled with the people I'm embarrassed to consider members of my own political party. When people aren't shitposting the same joke ten posts in a row they are actively looking for stuff to be outraged over and making far out assumptions.
> I'm fine with the heavy conservative slant, but the people who are actually posting there remind me of the obnoxious 16 year old /pol/fags who escape their containment board and shit-up perfectly good threads. Post something meaningful or shut up, the same tired jokes are only funny the first 20 times you see it and being reminded that "this is why we need guns" every other thread is repetitive. It feels more like a comment section as opposed to a discussion forum.
> 
> This isn't to say all A&H posters are bad, there are quite a few I highly respect, but overall I find it among the more boring and annoying subfourms to read.
> I don't know if anyone else here shares my opinion, maybe I'm just a bitter, overserious, meme-hating fuck. I do know though that lumping everyone who has an issue with your shitty section as being against you ideologically is a poor arguing practice.



Hello to you as well fellow conservative.


----------



## Null (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Kornheiser (Dec 22, 2019)

Null said:


> View attachment 1062908
> 
> View attachment 1062911


Do you think that the search engines are targeting the site on purpose?


----------



## pierce your heart (Dec 22, 2019)

Kornheiser said:


> Do you think that the search engines are targeting the site on purpose?


Wouldn't they simply delist us like 8chan if that was the case?


----------



## Kornheiser (Dec 22, 2019)

pierce your heart said:


> Wouldn't they simply delist us like 8chan if that was the case?


I think that they are preparing for the election next year and are hiding search results from sites that are non-kosher.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 22, 2019)

I mean, maybe it takes longer than 6 days for the change to take effect? I'm probably optimistic, but still, I doubt this is something you see get fixed in a week.


----------



## YayLasagna (Dec 22, 2019)

Null said:


> View attachment 1062908
> 
> View attachment 1062911


B-but I just got here


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Dec 22, 2019)

The Old Lurker said:


> Strong disagree, I'm a life-long conservative republican and A&H is obnoxious and filled with the people I'm embarrassed to consider members of my own political party. When people aren't shitposting the same joke ten posts in a row they are actively looking for stuff to be outraged over and making far out assumptions.
> I'm fine with the heavy conservative slant, but the people who are actually posting there remind me of the obnoxious 16 year old /pol/fags who escape their containment board and shit-up perfectly good threads. Post something meaningful or shut up, the same tired jokes are only funny the first 20 times you see it and being reminded that "this is why we need guns" every other thread is repetitive. It feels more like a comment section as opposed to a discussion forum.
> 
> This isn't to say all A&H posters are bad, there are quite a few I highly respect, but overall I find it among the more boring and annoying subfourms to read.
> I don't know if anyone else here shares my opinion, maybe I'm just a bitter, overserious, meme-hating fuck. I do know though that lumping everyone who has an issue with your shitty section as being against you ideologically is a poor arguing practice.



I was going to make a joke about hiding A&H from the actual users, but you went and made that joke, unironically.


----------



## Give Her The D (Dec 22, 2019)

I want to say closing the site eventually is a good thing, but that would make the obese trannies we make fun of claim a victory they didn't pull off, but rather the search engines did.

Sorry about this, Null. Wish there was more you could do.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Dec 22, 2019)

So this place is going to die then? Sad, I think this is one of the nicer web forums out there.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 22, 2019)

If you take away Off Topic, where will I be able to ramble about myself to strangers and rant about minorities? I may even an hero if that happens.

Edit: I thought "an hero" meant "go on a shooting rampage," not "kill self."


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 22, 2019)

The Old Lurker said:


> Strong disagree, I'm a life-long conservative republican and A&H is obnoxious and filled with the people I'm embarrassed to consider members of my own political party. When people aren't shitposting the same joke ten posts in a row they are actively looking for stuff to be outraged over and making far out assumptions.
> I'm fine with the heavy conservative slant, but the people who are actually posting there remind me of the obnoxious 16 year old /pol/fags who escape their containment board and shit-up perfectly good threads. Post something meaningful or shut up, the same tired jokes are only funny the first 20 times you see it and being reminded that "this is why we need guns" every other thread is repetitive. It feels more like a comment section as opposed to a discussion forum.
> 
> This isn't to say all A&H posters are bad, there are quite a few I highly respect, but overall I find it among the more boring and annoying subfourms to read.
> I don't know if anyone else here shares my opinion, maybe I'm just a bitter, overserious, meme-hating fuck. I do know though that lumping everyone who has an issue with your shitty section as being against you ideologically is a poor arguing practice.


To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand Articles and Happenings. The shitposting is extremely subtle, and without a solid grasp of right-wing memes most of the jokes will go over a typical farmer's head. There's also A&H's nihilistic outlook, which is deftly woven into its postings- its personal philosophy draws heavily from Pat Buchanan literature, for instance. The fans understand this stuff; they have the intellectual capacity to truly appreciate the depths of these shitposts, to realise that they're not just funny- they say something deep about LIFE. As a consequence people who dislike Articles & Happenings truly ARE idiots- of course they wouldn't appreciate, for instance, the humour in the 8Chan refugees' existential catchphrase "Gas the Kikes 1488," which itself is a cryptic reference to Adolf Hitler's epic Mein Kampf. I'm smirking right now just imagining one of those addlepated simpletons scratching their heads in confusion as @CatParty's genius wit unfolds itself on their computer screens. What fools.. how I pity them. 

And yes, by the way, i DO have a Corbin Dallas Multipass tattoo. And no, you cannot see it. It's for the ladies' eyes only- and even then they have to demonstrate that they're within 5 IQ points of my own (preferably lower) beforehand. Nothin personnel kid


----------



## Give Her The D (Dec 22, 2019)

The Old Lurker said:


> Strong disagree, I'm a life-long conservative republican and A&H is obnoxious and filled with the people I'm embarrassed to consider members of my own political party. When people aren't shitposting the same joke ten posts in a row they are actively looking for stuff to be outraged over and making far out assumptions.
> I'm fine with the heavy conservative slant, but the people who are actually posting there remind me of the obnoxious 16 year old /pol/fags who escape their containment board and shit-up perfectly good threads. Post something meaningful or shut up, the same tired jokes are only funny the first 20 times you see it and being reminded that "this is why we need guns" every other thread is repetitive. It feels more like a comment section as opposed to a discussion forum.
> 
> This isn't to say all A&H posters are bad, there are quite a few I highly respect, but overall I find it among the more boring and annoying subfourms to read.
> I don't know if anyone else here shares my opinion, maybe I'm just a bitter, overserious, meme-hating fuck. I do know though that lumping everyone who has an issue with your shitty section as being against you ideologically is a poor arguing practice.



As a center-left winger, I wholeheartedly agree with the board being boring with the same NPC and Clown World jokes 24/7. 

We got fucked in the election, both Democrat and Republican sides, and I don't need to hear about how we're in clown world all the time. I already know and I think most people do. The same /pol/fag memes from a year ago get old, and while some like Pepe are timeless, memes that might've been chuckleworthy at first aren't really anymore.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Dec 22, 2019)

Null said:


> View attachment 1062908
> 
> View attachment 1062911



Hey, Library and Info Science degree here ....

Maybe a more productive way of examining this issue, is by analyzing multiple facets of it.

I see that ratings were high the week of September 21st. 

On one hand, you are not happy with the site's current ratings. But is your goal to minimize damage? Is that it?

Or is your goal to get back where you were the week of Sept 21st? Or exceed it?

So .... what conditions were in place, the 21st of September, that aren't in place now?

Were a bunch of articles written about the site? Did Google, Yahoo and Bing change their criteria? Overnight?

Or did a bunch of students go back to school, and go on a posting binge before they buckled down for mid-terms ...?

Etc. Etc.

ALSO if your working theory is that plagiarism is what is making the ratings tank, you can run a plagiarism check on the site and flag plagiarized answers. Ask folks to write it in their own words.

Or just make those passages invisible to Search Engines, if it even posible. 

One way around it is to have posters post screenshots and links rather than copypasta.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Dec 22, 2019)

Honestly impressions are down because people stopped searching for it.  SEO is down your site has become less relevant to overall search.  So on.  

Your website success depends on retention, publicity and constant drama.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 22, 2019)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> Honestly impressions are down because people stopped searching for it.  SEO is down your site has become less relevant to overall search.  So on.
> 
> Your website success depends on retention, publicity and constant drama.


Seems pretty straightforward then. We need to cause as much drama as possible, especially with site competitors. Alexa says we should target lolcow.farm, PULL, and ED (but ED is obviously a waste of time).


----------



## Fareal (Dec 22, 2019)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> Honestly impressions are down because people stopped searching for it.  SEO is down your site has become less relevant to overall search.  So on.
> 
> Your website success depends on retention, publicity and constant drama.



It's Christmas. A tranny will kill themselves, and we'll have a thread on it. Don't worry about traffic, the shemales always provide


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Dec 22, 2019)

Look at the graph. It shows clicks are UP and impressions are down.  

That means kiwifarm is not showing on OTHER searches that people are searching for.  For instance if people search "Chris Chan saga" kiwifarm may not show up because we don't have relevant thread or topic on it anymore.  

Also CTR is going UP in despite drastic drop in impression. That means people are finding this website more relevant to their searches. 

So....I don't know what your objective is.  Do you want more clicks or do you want more impression. Google adjust search ranking based on relevant clicks so you may have to start buying up ads if you want HUGE impressions.

Also this is Christmas season. My website is also seeing drastic drop in impression.  There are less shitposters googling so that may also affect your IMPRESSION performance.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Dec 23, 2019)

Good insights people.

Hey maybe tagging the heck out of threads would help. 

It could be that being the holiday season, people aren't  interested in trannies and sexual deviants. 

Maybe the search "toxic families" is where it is. 

Compare this year's stats with this time last year.

I can't believe I am suggesting this, but based on what a poster said about the site depending on drama, try tags and topics in Deep Thoughts for example:

Gay Muslims
Jewish trannies 
Pedophilia
Dump Trump
Racist liberals

Again, focus on what the site is about and drawing attention to it.

Some people might not be flame at all.

Trump controversy
Judaism transgender 

Etc.


----------



## Fareal (Dec 23, 2019)

I don't want to put words in the boss' mouth, but given the extraordinary expense of keeping the site up and hosted at all, buying ads (even if somewhere was prepared to take the money for the ad placement) on top of that is going to require a lot more users to open their bitcoin wallets quite a bit wider.


----------



## Null (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm also not too sure that the simple explanation of "it's Christmas" or "the site's just irrelevant" considering I see people talking more about the site than ever before. More people use the site than ever before.






This time last year we were significantly up on all search related metrics.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 23, 2019)

Kacchan said:


> As a center-left winger, I wholeheartedly agree with the board being boring with the same NPC and Clown World jokes 24/7.



Clown World is a meme, but it isn't a joke.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Dec 23, 2019)

Null said:


> I'm also not too sure that the simple explanation of "it's Christmas" or "the site's just irrelevant" considering I see people talking more about the site than ever before. More people use the site than ever before.
> 
> View attachment 1064502
> 
> This time last year we were significantly up on all search related metrics.



Right .....

You might want to open a thread asking people what attracted them to Kiwi Farms, to begin with. 

Without discussing your concerns about site ratings.

I will tell you a boring but marginally relevant anecdote...

I discovered it when I was reading about Anorexia and did an image search, and Ashley Isaacs showed up. Then I googled her name, and you guys showed up. 

I rediscovered it when somebody on some other random site discussed "the Hartley girls" or I was reading about odd genetic disorders, or I saw something on Jackson Strong and their cases came up.

Then as I read the threads I was like "dafaq is this?"

Then I got interested in the site,  and researched what all this is about. 

All this happened over months though.

Then I read this stuff about how it is linked with stalking, harassment suicides etc. And how Joshua Moon aka Null is the essence of evil.

Then finally I signed up to see what all the hype is about. 

But my point here, is that in my case, people like Amberlynn, or the Fit Vegan ginger were unknown to me until I signed up. 

Topics like Anancephaly, Autism, fundamentalism, sexual deviance, trannies, animal abuse, etc. generate a lot of interest. Point is, both Kiwifarmers aand lurkers click on your pages for a reason, and some of the reasons might deviate from the board's core, or base.

If cases come up that are in the news, they might attract the curiosity and clicks of people reading about the topic.

More people read the Guardian and the Washington post, and about Star Wars and anime, then jokes about Tommy Tooter or Amberlynn or Sonchu.

One issue is longevity ... topics are born, nurtured, fizzle out, and die, like everything else. Much like the Hartley Gremlins. So keeping current through sections like A&H might actually be the site's lifeline.

Sorry for the mini-lecture. Just happened to study this topic, in getting an MLIS, that's all.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Dec 23, 2019)

I came here from referral.  Your best bet is spreading kiwi cancer to other forums and start recruiting other shitlords.


----------



## Twinkie (Dec 23, 2019)

This is probably a stupid question but I'm stupid so

Would it help if we named the images we upload to "relevant thing" instead of just "screenshot ks2038948eusd"


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Dec 23, 2019)

Null said:


> I'm also not too sure that the simple explanation of "it's Christmas" or "the site's just irrelevant" considering I see people talking more about the site than ever before. More people use the site than ever before.
> 
> View attachment 1064502
> 
> This time last year we were significantly up on all search related metrics.


Your clicks r up tho


----------



## Non-Expert! (Dec 23, 2019)

Another thing, is that a lot of threads lose MY interest, because they get redundant and it gets to be a bunch of insults and rants.

A broader audience will tolerate a couple of posts advocating euthanizing the disabled, comments poking fun of obese individuals, blaming the Jews, liberals, queers, Republicans, etc for all the world's evils ... But chances are they would get bored and depressed and lose interest in the site when people advocate genocide en masse, etc. 

What keeps me around is the free speech. However people don't need to be offended to be bored. Hundreds of pages of rants about fat women or malingerers is not particularly funny for the majority.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Dec 23, 2019)

Null said:


> I'm also not too sure that the simple explanation of "it's Christmas" or "the site's just irrelevant" considering I see people talking more about the site than ever before. More people use the site than ever before.


From experience, I must say that regaining SEO is harder and slower than losing it. I'd only worry if you're still ranking poorly a month from now.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Dec 23, 2019)

I know that this opinion might be unpopular ....

But your ratings might benefit from breaking up megathreads.

700 pages is a lot to read for anybody and if guests come on with a naive opinion, they are often shouted down and insulted and run off the road. Of course they GTFO, and take their negative opinion with them.

In the real world, that amounts to a shit-ass reputation, and people will avoid the site when it comes up in their Google searches.

The assholes aside, they might lose interest when they see 600 pages of reading.

Well-tagged, briefer threads might be the way to go.

If you are looking to increase page-views and clicks, fostering a culture run by an exclusive  "in-group" of shitposters won't be competitive for your site, moving forward.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 23, 2019)

Non-Expert! said:


> I know that this opinion might be unpopular ....
> 
> But your ratings might benefit from breaking up megathreads.



The opposite is true and we used to do that and made it worse.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Dec 23, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> The opposite is true and we used to do that and made it worse.



By "That" you mean breaking up threads, right? And "it" meaning site ratings?

Null has one hell of a job here.  

All I can do is offer suggestions, people can take them, leave them, or scrap them for parts. 

I actually wish I could be more helpful. This is it ...

There are probably many facets to this problem, and one way of analysing it is to brainstorm what your goals are for the site, in relationship to where it is now. Make a list of variables that you think are causing the state of affairs and then rank them. Do the research, test  the theories and give it time.  Solicit feedback, make a small change and test the results. 

Normally this is teamwork.

My well has run pretty dry as far as this topic goes. Best luck and best wishes.

 ❤


----------



## Null (Dec 24, 2019)

Paragraphs frequently contain more than one sentence.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 24, 2019)

5 sentences minimum, at least that's what they beat into us in grade school.


----------



## Otterly (Dec 24, 2019)

I like the megathreads. I read the entire greta/la zorra one when I first joined and it was an absolute joy. The middle part had me howling with laughter; it was like binge watching a really good series over a weekend. If nobody ever picks that up and makes a sitcom out of it I’ll be disappointed, because it’s comedy gold. 
  There’s plenty of small threads, but the long ones are their own ecosystem and they’re great.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Dec 24, 2019)

This would be a big undertaking perhaps, but I think that an index of some sort would greatly benefit megathreads. While I can certainly see the advantage of aggregating all posts on a particular topic, the result is frequently unreadable as interesting developments are drowned under waves of shitposts. Having a post on the first page linking to all of the major developments in the thread would make megathreads much less daunting for new readers.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Dec 24, 2019)

Null said:


> Paragraphs frequently contain more than one sentence.



Is that some sort of koan? Your point is beautifully stated. Like symbolic of the larger picture, which may not necessitate fragmentation.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 25, 2019)

Good, only registered autists have access to the cwcnostate containment chamber. 
In all honestly, A&H is the dumping ground for political and/or racial sperging, along with autistic cvetching on DA JOOOOOZ. I'm as guilty as the next guy of course.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Dec 25, 2019)

ConcernedAnon said:


> This would be a big undertaking perhaps, but I think that an index of some sort would greatly benefit megathreads. While I can certainly see the advantage of aggregating all posts on a particular topic, the result is frequently unreadable as interesting developments are drowned under waves of shitposts. Having a post on the first page linking to all of the major developments in the thread would make megathreads much less daunting for new readers.



That might add to the density and complexity of the whole thing.

All I know, is that this forum is one of the last places, or spaces, in which somebody can express unpopular views without getting the butthurt/censor button. Any solution I can muster up, such as making shitposts or redundant posts invisible to guests/the casual user, should not be implemented lightly.

Merry Christmas everybody.  And thank you Null, for your hard work and dedication. 

❤


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Dec 25, 2019)

Non-Expert! said:


> I know that this opinion might be unpopular ....
> 
> But your ratings might benefit from breaking up megathreads.
> 
> ...



Oh look another talking point from when the SA Troon Squad shit up GBS a few years back. 

"I don't understand the culture here and I want it to bend to my will" 

Doing all that shit on SA did fuck-all for it's SEO ratings as well, in fact they went down as people got tired and just quit coming back cause it wasn't the site they joined in the first place. 

We know Google does fucky things with the search results if they don't like you or your ideas, and guess who the troons don't like? Guess who Google employs a lot of? It's not complicated, but it's hard to prove.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Dec 25, 2019)

Ebonic Tutor said:


> Oh look another talking point from when the SA Troon Squad shit up GBS a few years back.
> 
> "I don't understand the culture here and I want it to bend to my will"
> 
> ...



Not quite clear on your "talking points" and "troon" and "GBS" references, I am sorry.

And absolutely on Google tweaking search results. I was reluctant to "go there" because I don't like presenting information if it is hurtful, demoralizing and difficult to prove and even more difficult to solve.

However, since you did ...

Nazi, And look at the search results for Nazi .... looks awfully curated to me ....

One reddish flag for me, is that if you are writing a paper on Nazi Germany, your instructor won't allow you to cite Wikipedia because the content is always in flux.

Unfortunately it appears that Google is something of a mother hen.









						We sat in on an internal Google meeting where they talked about changing the search algorithm — here's what we learned
					

CNBC sat in on a launch review meeting for a change to Google's search algorithm. It was predictably data-driven and hyper-specific.




					www.cnbc.com
				




They tweaked the results of the search "did the holocaust really happen?" to answer "yes" and prevent holocaust deniers from getting a word in edgewise. See above article for specifics.

Here is another one:









						Google Algorithm Update History - Penguin, Panda and more.
					

This chart lists EVERY known or suspected algorithm change plus other factors that could affect your site's ranking. Latest Penguin/Panda update dates too.




					www.mariehaynes.com
				




I also think that the suggestions of having an internal rating system for content is not all about "making the site comfortable for me-me-me-me." Web content and people's browsing needs do evolve. Yahoo Answers is an excellent example of adapting to current needs. Not that they did a good job. But they  undergone many metamorphoses because after awhile most of the world's questions had been answered and accessible.

EDIT:

Lol "mad at the internet"  rating

Pretty damn insightful considering that one corporation controls the flow of information? _And sideline this site because it questions hypocrisies we are forced to live by?_


----------



## Kosher Salt (Dec 25, 2019)

Non-Expert! said:


> One reddish flag for me, is that if you are writing a paper on Nazi Germany, your instructor won't allow you to cite Wikipedia because the content is always in flux.


Wikipedia is NEVER a scholarly reference about ANYTHING.

Wikipedia cites its sources. If you want to include something that you read on Wikipedia, you're supposed to go to the source where _they_ got it, and cite _that_.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Dec 25, 2019)

Kosher Salt said:


> Wikipedia is NEVER a scholarly reference about ANYTHING.
> 
> Wikipedia cites its sources. If you want to include something that you read on Wikipedia, you're supposed to go to the source where _they_ got it, and cite _that_.


Right... we are on the same page there. But is this something that the majority know? 

Don't want to derail. My only point is, that of millions of sources on Nazi Germany, it appears that Wikipedia was hand-picked. 

If you do a search for allergic rhinitis, Mayo Clinic shows up first, despite Wikipedia having its own page on the topic. 

More people in general search Wikipedia, so why is Mayo Clinic, also one of hundreds of medical information sources, first?


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Dec 25, 2019)

Wikipedia may come up first because the site is the most relevant to the topic, pages are categorized and edits are made in constant.  Google sends out little spider bots across the er...web and finds out the most relevant, most newest and most popular website in connection to the search inquiry.  

Forum is TERRIBLE for that kind of result because contents in general are usually irrelevant and uncategorized.

Go search "Chris Chan" and I bet you kiwifarms doesn't show up the slightest and if you don't show up on first page, you might as well as be dead.  

Also backlinks help alot but no fucking sane person is going to link back to kiwifarms intentionally


----------



## Non-Expert! (Dec 25, 2019)

Google's quality rating system

Sorry cumbersome read.

Null is right about the plagiarism problem influencing a potentially downwardly spiraling feedback loop: mechanically assigned poor page quality -> lowering page rank -> reduction of page views and clicks-> decrease in exposure and enrollment-> less fresh content ->  subsequent loss of popularity-> empowering competition -> mechanically assigned poor page quality ->

Based on the read from Google I detect other factors that are triggering the big-brother-type rubric/rating system, that has caused this season's downturn,

But this forum is his baby, and love-child and he is a bright guy who can figure it out. Unsolicited advice can be taken as criticism. There are also many, many bright and tech-savvy individuals on this site. If he wants suggestions he knows where and how to ask.

I personally don't see gloom and doom. There is ALWAYS a workaround.


----------



## Unog (Dec 26, 2019)

I'll readily admit that I'm not knowledgeable on how websites work, but why is the SEO for the farms tanking such an apocalyptically terrible scenario? I'd understand if the site were run off of ad money, but it doesn't really make much sense to me since it (afaik) isn't.


----------



## Bad Headspace (Dec 26, 2019)

Any positive effect since that subforum was hidden?


----------



## Unog (Dec 26, 2019)

Bad Headspace said:


> Any positive effect since that subforum was hidden?



A few people achieved hands-free orgasm, apparently.


----------



## Bad Headspace (Dec 26, 2019)

Unog said:


> A few people achieved hands-free orgasm, apparently.


Worth it.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Dec 26, 2019)

Non-Expert! said:


> If you are looking to increase page-views and clicks, fostering a culture run by an exclusive  "in-group" of shitposters won't be competitive for your site, moving forward.


I agree that some of the megathreads could benefit from a more orderly OP detailing major events in the thread's history. Reading through a 1000+ page thread where long and detailed posts are the norm can take literal weeks, even if you're a NEET slob, which might be too much for folks who just want to chuckle to themselves about weirdos a few minutes a day.

I have to disagree with the quoted part, though. I'm still a newfag and this forum probably already has one of the most mellow and inclusive cultures you can expect from a site like this, which is one of the things I like about it. Everything you need to know rule-wise is calmly and clearly explained to you, and everything that isn't can be learned by way of the time-tested strategy of lurking the fuck moar, which works even better for this site than it does for the chans. I fail to see how you could make it even more 'inclusive' without using some coercive and speech-restricting methods, which would go firmly against the underlying philosophy of this place and would alienate the existing base far more than it would attract newcomers.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Dec 26, 2019)

Chive Turkey said:


> I agree that some of the megathreads could benefit from a more orderly OP detailing major events in the thread's history. Reading through a 1000+ page thread where long and detailed posts are the norm can take literal weeks, even if you're a NEET slob, which might be too much for folks who just want to chuckle to themselves about weirdos a few minutes a day.
> 
> I have to disagree with the quoted part, though. I'm still a newfag and this forum probably already has one of the most mellow and inclusive cultures you can expect from a site like this, which is one of the things I like about it. Everything you need to know rule-wise is calmly and clearly explained to you, and everything that isn't can be learned by way of the time-tested strategy of lurking the fuck moar, which works even better for this site than it does for the chans. I fail to see how you could make it even more 'inclusive' without using some coercive and speech-restricting methods, which would go firmly against the underlying philosophy of this place and would alienate the existing base far more than it would attract newcomers.


The issue at hand is the site's ratings and page-views, not what you or I personally think about some people, who say certain things and do certain things and act in certain ways.

Literally.no.one.gives.a.rats.ass, for the purposes of this discussion. The only way that our sentiments and comfort levels are relevant, are as a metric for how others _might_ feel when they decide if they want to keep clicking here or gtfo and never look back.

Google has openly published a manual for their quality control web editors, some 4,000 of them all over the world. So basically they have an internal rating system for websites, that is open and publicly available. You have right there, a laundry list of metrics they apply to determine if a site is low quality or high quality, based purely on the content and the mission of the site.

Our dear friends at Stormfront got knocked all the way down to the bottom of the barrel, due to the content of the site. That effectively made them invisible to potential new recruits.

Google doesn't seem to have the same appreciation or tolerance for genuine diversity as we do.  So if you do a search on "White homeland," which is one of their major themes, Stormfront doesn't even appear. But who the hell is researching a topic like that, except for people who want one? Nobody else discusses this. Except, of course, dorks like myself.

So they sacrificed visibility, for their own particular culture, since they are stuck playing by Google's rules.



Unog said:


> I'll readily admit that I'm not knowledgeable on how websites work, but why is the SEO for the farms tanking such an apocalyptically terrible scenario? I'd understand if the site were run off of ad money, but it doesn't really make much sense to me since it (afaik) isn't.


The answer to your question:

Because it is so. No sarcasm intended.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Dec 26, 2019)

Non-Expert! said:


> The issue at hand is the site's ratings and page-views, not what you or I personally think about some people, who say certain things and do certain things and act in certain ways.


I'm aware of that. The point was that there doesn't seem to be any evidence that making this place more 'inclusive' is going to benefit Google's algorithms, which seems to move in mysterious ways, but that it might in fact be counterproductive. I think the average Kiwi recruit would be turned away by a more safe board culture, rather than enticed. They will naturally lean towards free speech absolutism and edgy humor, and be skeptical of MSM branding of things as fascist or racist, if they are already entertaining the notion of this place as their new stomping ground. 


> Our dear friends at Stormfront got knocked all the way down to the bottom of the barrel, due to the content of the site. That effectively made them invisible to potential new recruits.


I'm pretty sure Stormfront never really got massive traction because of random Google searches, but that most people that post there got there through word of mouth and mentions of the sites in more mainstream communities. And I think that applies in large part to this site as well. I discovered this site because people talked about it on a certain now-nuked subreddits, not because I stumbled on it while googling lol cows I wouldn't have known about without this forum in the first place. I think you'll always have people trickling in organically through these means, regardless of nominal visibility, and major happenings like Nool's response to Worst Kiwi land will dramatically increase the site's profile among netizens, even if that is in inverse proportion to Google ratings.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Dec 26, 2019)

Chive Turkey said:


> I'm aware of that. The point was that there doesn't seem to be any evidence that making this place more 'inclusive' is going to benefit Google's algorithms, which seems to move in mysterious ways, but that it might in fact be counterproductive. I think the average Kiwi recruit would be turned away by a more safe board culture, rather than enticed. They will naturally lean towards free speech absolutism and edgy humor, and be skeptical of MSM branding of things as fascist or racist, if they are already entertaining the notion of this place as their new stomping ground.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Stormfront never really got massive traction because of random Google searches, but that most people that post there got there through word of mouth and mentions of the sites in more mainstream communities. And I think that applies in large part to this site as well. I discovered this site because people talked about it on a certain now-nuked subreddits, not because I stumbled on it while googling lol cows I wouldn't have known about without this forum in the first place. I think you'll always have people trickling in organically through these means, regardless of nominal visibility, and major happenings like Nool's response to Worst Kiwi land will dramatically increase the site's profile among netizens, even if that is in inverse proportion to Google ratings.



The only person who can make these decisions is Null himself. He has information to work with, he can apply it how he wishes and strategize given the constraints he faces, or doesn't face, depending on his point of view.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Dec 26, 2019)

Null should consider attaching wikiformat to enhance the website visibility.  Forum is terrible for SEO and generating search engine traffic from random searches.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 27, 2019)

Bad Headspace said:


> Any positive effect since that subforum was hidden?


More shitposters.

That's a positive, right?

Edit: Oops. Had an old quote in there.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Dec 27, 2019)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> Null should consider attaching wikiformat to enhance the website visibility.  Forum is terrible for SEO and generating search engine traffic from random searches.


Just out of curiosity, how do you do that?

Doesn't that spell the end for a discussion forum, where every post is content contributed by one sole user?


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Dec 27, 2019)

Non-Expert! said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do you do that?
> 
> Doesn't that spell the end for a discussion forum, where every post is content contributed by one sole user?


There will be wikisection and there will be "current discussion" forum section.  

But this is for the sake of SEO and us appearing on Google search for terms like Chris Chan and whatever lolcow is out there.

Obviously I haven't thought this out and is rather a nugget of an idea.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Dec 27, 2019)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> There will be wikisection and there will be "current discussion" forum section.
> 
> But this is for the sake of SEO and us appearing on Google search for terms like Chris Chan and whatever lolcow is out there.
> 
> Obviously I haven't thought this out and is rather a nugget of an idea.


Ooh like a wiki-section where it looks like the general public is contributing, explaining what is going on ... like defining incels for example, and summarizing the content of the thread .... while loading it up with keywords and presenting an index system?

I can see Google loving the justification and explanation of the site's quirkiness ...

Except the user base would, for lack of a better term .... fucking hate it. 

Is this kind of where you are going? 

That would have a Greek chorus type of effect.


----------



## Null (Jan 28, 2020)

You can see the number of valid pages reduced significantly around the time this thread was made, with an inverse association with our impression count. Removing A&H plagiarism had an immediate affect on search engine favoritism.


----------

